# "Es muss immer einen Lichkönig geben"



## Ceiwyn (10. September 2010)

Den Satz kennt ihr sicher. Ich frag mich nur, warum es immer einen geben muss. Das Argument ist da immer: Die Geißel würde unkontrolliert ganz Azeroth vernichten. 

Naja also Kalimdor wäre davon eh nicht betroffen, notfalls hätte man noch einen Rückzugsort. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Geißel ohne Kommandanten Schiffe baut. Und wenn doch, dann viel Spaß. Die haben ja keine Ahnung von Nautik, kennen weder den Wind noch das Gewässer. Die würden ziemlich schnell im Maelstrom landen. 

Die Geißel würde sowieso in Nordend anfangen, wo sie ja auch wieder festsitzt. Die paar, die in den Pestländern noch stationiert sind, sollten eigentlich schaffbar sein. Und Nordend ist sowieso voller Soldaten. Irgendwie sehe ich den Sinn nicht, einen neuen Lichking zu benötigen, der ja wieder viele neue Untote erschaffen wird.


----------



## Staypuft (10. September 2010)

soweit ich das verstanden haben is der neue lichking....bolvar oder wie der heisst, dazu da um eben die geisel zu kontrollieren, damit sie nicht sinnlos in der gegend rumläuft und alles zerstört...oder liege ich da falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann korriegiert mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




oke lol...ich hab deinen post falsch gelesen..epic fail xD


----------



## Gurzjil_ (10. September 2010)

Das ist halt so. Es ist wie eine höhere Macht, die wir nicht verstehen, und die wir nicht verstehen sollten. =)


----------



## boonfish (10. September 2010)

Ich halte es auch für Blödsinn. Ohne Führung ist die Geisel weit weniger gefährlich. Rein Lore-technisch ist nachdem alle Quests in Nordend abgeschlossen und der Lichking besiegt ist von der Geisel kaum noch etwas übrig, und der führungslose Rest könnte locker beseitigt werden. 
Aber mit dem Lichking hat man einen mächtigen Status aufgebaut und den muss man weiterpflegen, egal wie bescheuert die Argumentation dafür ist...


----------



## Itarus (10. September 2010)

In dem Fall liegt das letzte Wort leider immer bei Blizzard, denn wenn sie sagen, das es so ist,
dann werden wir da nichts dran ändern können. Außerdem wirkt es so alles viel theatralischer.
Ich mein, er opfert sich schließlich für uns alle... Bewegende Momente 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich verstehe den Einwand, aber vielleicht hat die Geißel ja noch unerschöpfliche Ressourcen in ganz Nordend und vielleicht bekommen sie
auch Untoten-Kapitäne, denn wenn es anführer gibt, warum dann nicht auch Kapitäne und Matrosen. Ich würds nicht ausprobieren wollen.

MfG Itarus


----------



## Arthas1993 (10. September 2010)

Wenn es keienen Lichkönig geben würde, würden wahrscheinlich in ganz Azeroth solche elite mops wie in der Icc rumlaufen und sicher noch 10 mal stärker ^^


----------



## Verdammt Ritalin vergessen! (10. September 2010)

sicher braucht die geißel keine schiffe zu bauen um auf den anderen kontinenten zu landen. dafür haben sie doch die nekropolen und außerdem besteht die geißel nicht nur aus hirnlosen sabbernden ghulen, es gibt haufenweise ingenieure und taktiker außerdem haben wir doch noch die vrykul die doch überall schiffe an der küste nordends zu liegen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (10. September 2010)

Es gibt durchaus intelligente Wesen in den Reihen der Geißel (Lichs, Banshees, Nekromanten, Neruber etc.), die sind nicht nur eine hirnlose Masse von Ghulen und Monstrositäten. Außerdem braucht die Geißel keine Schiffe, sie hat schwebende Nekropolen und jede Nekropole wird von so einem intelligenten Wesen geleitet. Das Problem, wenn es keinen Lichkönig geben würde wäre diese Wesen ohne Kontrolle und würden mit ihren Nekropolen und Untergebene machen was sie wollen und das was sie am meisten wollen, ist die Vernichtung aller Lebenden. Und auch müssen sie gar nicht die Untoten von Nordend mitnehmen, sie haben ja die Möglichkeit alle toten Wesen Azeroths zu Untoten zu machen, eine schier unerschöpfliche Ressource an "Rohstoffen"


----------



## refload (10. September 2010)

Hm ja, Blizzard schreibt nun mal die Geschichte und wenn es dann so sein soll dann muss es eben einen Lich König geben. Aber ich hatte das an sich auch so verstanden, dass die Geißel jetzt mehr oder weniger besiegt oder zurück geschlagen ist. Denkt Ihr es wird irgendwann einen neuen Angriff geben?


----------



## Aremetis (10. September 2010)

die Flying Dutchman braucht auch immer einen Kapitän.

Aber um Dein Thema aufzugreifen. Die Geißel ist tot, ergo atmen sie nicht. Sie brauchen im Grunde also gar keine Schiffe, sondern marschieren eben (ja gut dauert ne Weile) am Grund des Meeres bis Kalimdor und das östliche Königreich. Außerdem gibt es bei der Geißel auch flugfähige Diener.


----------



## StormofDoom (10. September 2010)

auf der anderen Seite dürfte ihr Zuwachs dadurch begrenzt werden, dass die Geißel die wahre Seuche des Untodes eigentlich nicht weiter nutzen kann...der Lore nach (die ich in Erinnerung hab) hatte sie ihren Ursprung im Frostthron bzw. wurde von Ner'zhul unter Kil'jaedens Anleitung geschaffen...


----------



## Kalamazoo (10. September 2010)

Schon mal bedacht daß WoW im Grunde ein Spielbarer Fantasy Roman ist? Und bei eben solchen kann sich der Autor so richtig austoben. Wenn der Roman dann veröffentlicht wird: wunderbar, die Leserschaft hat es so zu schlucken. Nicht jeder macht sich die Mühe wie ein gewisser Herr Tollkien und selbst bei Ihm kann sicherlich die eine oder andere Ungereimtheit gefunden werden. Fragt mich nicht welche, es ist mir egal. Ich find die Geschichte um Mittelerde einfach geil. Und NEIN. Ich spiele kein HdRO sondern WoW seit release.
So. Wenn Blizzard halt meint es bräuchte einen Typen der die Geißel im Griff halten muss.... ist es nun mal so. Leute die sich andauernd auf die sogenannte "Lore" beziehen haben es imho mit WoW ein wenig übertrieben und sollten mal ne schöpferische Pause einlegen.


----------



## Zevv (10. September 2010)

wenn naxxramas nach nordend fliegen kann, dann kann die nekropole auch wieder zurückfliegen...


----------



## Kersyl (10. September 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Den Satz kennt ihr sicher. Ich frag mich nur, warum es immer einen geben muss. Das Argument ist da immer: Die Geißel würde unkontrolliert ganz Azeroth vernichten.
> 
> Naja also Kalimdor wäre davon eh nicht betroffen, notfalls hätte man noch einen Rückzugsort. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Geißel ohne Kommandanten Schiffe baut. Und wenn doch, dann viel Spaß. Die haben ja keine Ahnung von Nautik, kennen weder den Wind noch das Gewässer. Die würden ziemlich schnell im Maelstrom landen.
> 
> Die Geißel würde sowieso in Nordend anfangen, wo sie ja auch wieder festsitzt. Die paar, die in den Pestländern noch stationiert sind, sollten eigentlich schaffbar sein. Und Nordend ist sowieso voller Soldaten. Irgendwie sehe ich den Sinn nicht, einen neuen Lichking zu benötigen, der ja wieder viele neue Untote erschaffen wird.



Eh...Gargoyles können fliegen und auch einige truppen transportieren, oder frostwyrms oder mit nekropolen und......Also das wäre ja nich sooo das problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber irgendwo hast du da schon recht...^^


----------



## Bighorn (10. September 2010)

Naja wozu soll denn sonst ein Paladin gut sein, der schon reichlig gar über dem Frostthron hängt und befreit wurde.
Was soll so jemand zB in Sturmwind? Also liegt es nahe das sich der opfert um auf dem Thron tiefgefrohren zu werden.
Zu dem braucht Blizz ja vielleicht einen weiteren Bösewicht nach Todesschwinge. Sozusagen einen weiteren cataclysmus in Nordend.
Vielleicht läßt der das Eis schmelzen ... was weiß ich.


edit:
In Sachen Nautik wäre ich vorsichtig, die hat man den Ureinwohner so manches Eilandes auch nicht zugemutet.
Letztendlich muß man sagen die haben den ganzen Pazifik bereist als wir in Europa noch Landeier waren.


----------



## boonfish (10. September 2010)

simple Frage: Weshalb sollte ein führungsloser Haufen der verbliebenen Geisel gefährlicher sein, als eine große strukturierte Armee mit Hilfe ausgeprägter Infrasruktur und Ressourcenverwertung, die ja vor unserem Eingriff in Nordend zweifelslos bestand? 

Für mich gibts nur eine Antwort die das erklären würde: Arthas war ein verdammt unfähiger Führer, wenn die Geisel ohne ihn soviel besser dran wäre.


----------



## Creazy (10. September 2010)

Warum sollte die Geißel Schiffe bauen um über das meer zu gelangen wenn sie Necropolen ala Naxxramas hat ? ^^

Was wenn sich ein paar der Lich kommandanten dazu endschliessen würden "och jetzt wo Arthi weg is lasst ma bissi fun haben da draussen" dafür hockt nun Bolvar auf dem Thron der alles in schöner Inaktivität hält.

Und das Argument das nach der Eiskornen questreihe alles an geißel kaputt is find ich bei einem Heer aus wiederbelebten leichen bissi schwach ^^ was hindert die toten untoten wieder zu untoten befördert zu werden?

Wie dem auch sein. Irgentwie muss ja die tatsache erklärt werden das die Pestländer wieder Geißelfrei werden und da ist dieses. Es muss immer nen LK geben gebrabbel meiner meinung nach recht gut für geeignet.

Btw: Die WOW Lore ist jetzt nich das non plus ultra was innovation angeht also verzeihe ich dennen so paar lückenfüller.

greez


----------



## b1sh0p (10. September 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Den Satz kennt ihr sicher. Ich frag mich nur, warum es immer einen geben muss. Das Argument ist da immer: Die Geißel würde unkontrolliert ganz Azeroth vernichten.
> 
> Naja also Kalimdor wäre davon eh nicht betroffen, notfalls hätte man noch einen Rückzugsort.



1. Weil halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es gibt Dinge, die hinterfragt man besser nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Ist das mit Kalimdor so nicht ganz korrekt, da der ganze Planet Azeroth heißt. Es gibt zwar noch den Kontinent Azeroth, auf dem die östlichen Königreiche liegen. Aber der Planet heißt genau so. Somit wäre ein Rückzugsort die Welt aus BC. Aber die is ja auch hin.

3.Weil dann wieder das Geheule so groß wär, wie schwer doch das Game sei, wenn überall Untote rumrennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (10. September 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> simple Frage: Weshalb sollte ein führungsloser Haufen der verbliebenen Geisel gefährlicher sein, als eine große strukturierte Armee mit Hilfe ausgeprägter Infrasruktur und Ressourcenverwertung, die ja vor unserem Eingriff in Nordend zweifelslos bestand?
> 
> Für mich gibts nur eine Antwort die das erklären würde: Arthas war ein verdammt unfähiger Führer, wenn die Geisel ohne ihn soviel besser dran wäre.



Sie wäre nicht "besser" sondern komplett außer Kontrolle, würde sich auf alles stürzen was nicht bei 3 auf den Bäumen ist. Die einzelnen "Gruppen" wären zwar leichter zu besiegen, weil sie nicht mehr strategisch vorgehen, aber es würde immense Opfer unter der Zivielbevölkerung geben. Stell sie dir einfach so vor, wie eine Armee, die völlig unter Drogen oder Blutrausch steht und dadurch immense Massaker unter Zivilisten anrichtet.


----------



## Versace83 (10. September 2010)

Aremetis schrieb:


> die Flying Dutchman braucht auch immer einen Kapitän.
> 
> Aber um Dein Thema aufzugreifen. Die Geißel ist tot, ergo atmen sie nicht. Sie brauchen im Grunde also gar keine Schiffe, sondern marschieren eben (ja gut dauert ne Weile) am Grund des Meeres bis Kalimdor und das östliche Königreich. Außerdem gibt es bei der Geißel auch flugfähige Diener.



du hast zu viel Pirates of the Caribbean geguckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 trotzdem logisch... was tot ist, atmet nicht. Allerdings haben die Verlassenen einen laengeren Atem unter Wasser aber unendlich ist der auch nicht


----------



## Klos1 (10. September 2010)

Mal eine andere Frage: was hat Wow denn mit Logik zu tun? Richtig! Rein garnichts. So gut wie nichts in Wow ist logisch.


----------



## Venoxin (10. September 2010)

refload schrieb:


> Hm ja, Blizzard schreibt nun mal die Geschichte und wenn es dann so sein soll dann muss es eben einen Lich König geben. Aber ich hatte das an sich auch so verstanden, dass die Geißel jetzt mehr oder weniger besiegt oder zurück geschlagen ist. *Denkt Ihr es wird irgendwann einen neuen Angriff geben?*



Der Leichenkönig wird wieder kommen, da bin ich mir sicher.

Arthas soll ja den Geist von Nerzul getötet haben, aber das glaub ich nicht, denn Nerzuls Geist ist ja zum Leichenkönig transformiert worden....
Ich meine damit Nerzul is die Krankheit, die Macht, die die Toten zu Untoten macht und sie wieder auferstehen lässt.^^

Und der wird auch Bolvar irgendwie, irgendwann korrumpieren.

Naja Blizzard kann die Geschichte ja drehen und kehren wie sie wollen.

MFG Venoxin


----------



## knochenhand (10. September 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage: was hat Wow denn mit Logik zu tun? Richtig! Rein garnichts. So gut wie nichts in Wow ist logisch.



genau warum tötet man 2mal in der woche 30 wochen lang den LK, weils logisch ist, neeee das ist das spiel!^^

mfg


----------



## MasterCrain (10. September 2010)

Du kannst die Geisel schlecht streichen. Sie ist immerhin eines der Standbeine von Blizzard. Wer bleibt den sonst noch als großer feind? Die brennende Legion und das wars dan eigentlich schon^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. September 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> 2. Ist das mit Kalimdor so nicht ganz korrekt, da der ganze Planet Azeroth heißt. Es gibt zwar noch den Kontinent Azeroth, auf dem die östlichen Königreiche liegen. Aber der Planet heißt genau so. Somit wäre ein Rückzugsort die Welt aus BC. Aber die is ja auch hin.



Ist mir klar, deswegen schrieb ich auch, dass nicht ganz Azeroth vernichtet werden würde, wenn die Geißel gar nicht erst nach Kalimdor käme. Dass die Geißel ihre Sachen packt und meilenweit übers offene Meer nach Kalimdor fliegt halte ich für schon sehr abwegig.


----------



## TheGui (10. September 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> Ich halte es auch für Blödsinn. Ohne Führung ist die Geisel weit weniger gefährlich.



Kontrolliert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unkontrolliert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Millwall (10. September 2010)

Zevv schrieb:


> wenn naxxramas nach nordend fliegen kann, dann kann die nekropole auch wieder zurückfliegen...






Damit ist das Thema eigentlich geklärt.


----------



## Uldanem (10. September 2010)

Bolvar unterdrückt halt die Untoten Horden jetzt. 
Daher auch die freien Pestländer. 


Gäbe es keinen Neuen Lichking so würden die Untoten horden weiter fröhlich und unkontrolliert alles und jedne auferstehen lassen um dann mit dieser Armee einfach alles umzumuschen was geht,

So hat Bolvar nun vorerst die kontrolle, solange die Untoten nicht anfangne soltlen zu Hinterfragen "hmm Warum Kämpfen wir eig nicht mehr?" "Weiß nicht König sagt wir gehorchen" "WARUM Gehorchen?...."

Aber sowas wäre ja abwegig




bzw. zu der LORE 

WIR SIND DIE LORE! Alles was jetzt gescheith ist teil der Geschichte WoW´s nicht das ide und die Gilde den und den Boss auf HM gelegt hat. Würde man es in eine Geschichte fassen hieße es das Die Muttigen recken(RP wahn) Die Schlachten um Naxx, Sanktum etc. mutig geschlagen haben um alles übel aus der Welt zu schafen.

Wer sich über Lore beschwert dem sollte doch schon klar sein das er teil der Lore ist auf gewisse Art und weise.


----------



## Freakypriest (10. September 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Den Satz kennt ihr sicher. Ich frag mich nur, warum es immer einen geben muss. Das Argument ist da immer: Die Geißel würde unkontrolliert ganz Azeroth vernichten.
> 
> Naja also Kalimdor wäre davon eh nicht betroffen, notfalls hätte man noch einen Rückzugsort. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Geißel ohne Kommandanten Schiffe baut. Und wenn doch, dann viel Spaß. Die haben ja keine Ahnung von Nautik, kennen weder den Wind noch das Gewässer. Die würden ziemlich schnell im Maelstrom landen.
> 
> Die Geißel würde sowieso in Nordend anfangen, wo sie ja auch wieder festsitzt. Die paar, die in den Pestländern noch stationiert sind, sollten eigentlich schaffbar sein. Und Nordend ist sowieso voller Soldaten. Irgendwie sehe ich den Sinn nicht, einen neuen Lichking zu benötigen, der ja wieder viele neue Untote erschaffen wird.



Stimmt nicht ganz.
Ok vielleicht bauen sie keine Schiffe aber ein menge der Kreaturen der Geißel können fliegen! Und Frostwyrme können bestimmt auch einiges transportieren.
Und da sie Tod sind werden sie auch keine Pause brauchen und können so alle Orte erreichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Andererseits warum sollten sie nicht einfach durchs Meer laufen a la Fluch der Caribic? Tod ist nunmal Tod sollen sie etwa ertrinken? hrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boonfish (10. September 2010)

Uldanem schrieb:


> Wer sich über Lore beschwert dem sollte doch schon klar sein das er teil der Lore ist auf gewisse Art und weise.


 
Aha, und ich bin Meister der Lehren von Nordend, und kann dir sagen ich hab von der Geisel nicht viel übrig gelassen. 
*
Sämtliche Wege, welche die Geisel mit Nachschub versorgen sind abgerissen, alles was Rang und Namen hat ist tot. 
Die Geisel besteht nurnoch aus wiederbelebbaren Skeletten und Ghulen, die auh nicht endlos wiederbelebt werden können sondern nur solange noch ein paar Kultisten übrig sind. 
Das ist die Geisel wie sie Lore-mäsig nach Wotlk aussieht! *


----------



## Long_Wolf (10. September 2010)

Oh Hilfe.. questet euch mal durch Zul'Drak ! Da habt ihr es mit einem untoten Troll der Geißel zu tun dem ihr dient, bis ihr seinen Plan erfasst und sabotiert habt. Der mag nun dämlich genug sein das man ihn mit einem Todesritter als Helferlein reinlegen kann, aber intelligent genug um Zul'Drak zu erobern war er schon mal. 

Und allen die immer noch nicht klar sehen können...die Verlassenen, inklusive der Bansheekönigin sind alle Ableger der Seuche. Was hat denn Sylvanas mit ihrem kleinen Häuflein Getreuer alles anrichten können hä ? 

Man überlege sich mal jeder der (Ex- ) Kommandanten der Geissel würde sich rein hobbymässig ein Königreich erobern um mit seiner Mischpoke einen Spielplatz zu haben... Azeroth wäre voll von denen !

Oder schaut euch in ICC die Bosse an, was würde wohl geschehen wenn einer von denen mangels Arthas seinen Hobbies nachgeht ? Und was viele immer noch vergessen... die Seuche ist immer noch unheilbar !

Ein einziges Fass davon in Sturmwind, und wir haben ein zweites Stratholme ! 

Andere Frage : Wie unterscheidet man einen Verlasssenen von einem Diener der Geissel ?

...sollte als Denkstoff reichen fürs Erste


----------



## Venoxin (10. September 2010)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Andere Frage : Wie unterscheidet man einen Verlasssenen von einem Diener der Geissel ?
> 
> ...sollte als Denkstoff reichen fürs Erste



Die Verlassenen stehen nicht mehr unter der kontrolle des Leichenkönig...^^

Richtig?


----------



## Derulu (10. September 2010)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Du kannst die Geisel schlecht streichen. Sie ist immerhin eines der Standbeine von Blizzard. Wer bleibt den sonst noch als großer feind? Die brennende Legion und das wars dan eigentlich schon^^



Öhm...die alten Götter?...da es davon einige gibt und man sie in Wahrheit nicht töten kann ohne Azeroth zu zerstören, ein nettes Thema um drauf rumzukauen


----------



## Blodewyn (10. September 2010)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Andere Frage : Wie unterscheidet man einen Verlasssenen von einem Diener der Geissel ?



die antwort darauf hoffe ich auf meinen reisen durch das verwüstet azeroth zu finden.



btw, tolles thema


----------



## khain22 (10. September 2010)

so der lichkönig is tot blizzard setzt bolvar als lichking ein weil sie kein bock haben die in ganz wow verteilen anhänger der geisel zu löschen so siehts aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elvaras459 (10. September 2010)

Ich fand die Idee mit Bolvar als neuen Lich-König ganz gut ..... aber das Problem ist, wenn Arthas dadurch Böße wurde warum sollte Bolvar das dann schaffen o.O? Álso ich weiß nicht recht ob es anders vlt besser gewesen wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aki†A (10. September 2010)

also zu dem thema das die geisel dumm wie stroh s ein sollmal was...

dir is schon klar, das zur geisel nich nur ghule und skelette gehören??
 z.b. hätte der lk einfach nen schiffbauer der horde/allianz umbringen und wiederbeleben können=> dann hätten sie schonmal jemand der schiffe baut, die ganze aktion noch mit nem navigator usw.

die blutprinzen und blutkönigin warn ja auch nich grade verblödet



un mal nen vergleich, der denke ich sehr passend is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hast du schonmal nen feuer gesehn, welches nich kontrolliert wird?? z.b. lagerfeuer im wald, daraus wird ganz schnell nen waldbrand, wenn man nich aufpasst und so is es halt auch mit der geißel

und es gibt ja auch fliegende untote, die fliegen einfach mal kurz übers große meer und dann sind alle 3 kontinente von untoten befallen

edit: BTW es gibt noch nen ganzes reich voller neruber die wir nicht töten konnten, nämlich unterhalb von northrend

wir haben zwar deren oberboss gekillt( sogar 2x), aber die bestimmen da einfach nen nachfolger und fertig. ob der lk die unter kontrolle hatte oder nich is eig relativ egal, aber die waren verbündete der geißel und wenn niemand der neue lk wäre, hätten die neruber bestimmt genug grips arthas zu rächen


----------



## Elvaras459 (10. September 2010)

Und an Khain22 das ist einach nur Schwachsinn was du da verzapfst


----------



## khain22 (10. September 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

boonfish, on 10 September 2010 - 10:09, said:*

Ich halte es auch für Blödsinn. Ohne Führung ist die Geisel weit weniger gefährlich.

Kontrolliert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unkontrolliert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


**0*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was h
[/font]


----------



## khain22 (10. September 2010)

was hat das da übermir zu bedeuten xD ?


----------



## Uldanem (10. September 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> Aha, und ich bin Meister der Lehren von Nordend, und kann dir sagen ich hab von der Geisel nicht viel übrig gelassen.
> *
> Sämtliche Wege, welche die Geisel mit Nachschub versorgen sind abgerissen, alles was Rang und Namen hat ist tot.
> Die Geisel besteht nurnoch aus wiederbelebbaren Skeletten und Ghulen, die auh nicht endlos wiederbelebt werden können sondern nur solange noch ein paar Kultisten übrig sind.
> Das ist die Geisel wie sie Lore-mäsig nach Wotlk aussieht! *



AUf die art hast du recht aber man muss das auf eine Masse von Millionen rechenen. würde man den Fall des Lichkönigs in ein Buch schreiben würde auch nicht ein Magier alleine Millionen von Untoten schlachten. Sonder ein Bund aus Helden. 


Und trotz allem solange noch ein Totenbeschwörer lebt ist jeder Tote auf seiten der Horde und der Allianz ein Fähiger Soldat für die Untoten. und wenn sie auseinanderfallen? Naja man schraubt sich halt ein paar Ficher aus teilen zusammen.

Btw. Sogesehen sieht sie ja so aus da aber Blizzard schlecht ein Kontinent umgreifendes Phasing machen kann so das man wenn man ein Dutzen quest in Gebiet A oder B gemacht hat sich das auf Ewig verändert muss man sich das halt denken. Das wiederum erfordert ein gewisses maß an Fantasie.


----------



## Didjumoi (10. September 2010)

Also wenn ich die ganze Geschichte um Artie, Ner'zul und die Banshee-Queen richtig verstanden habe ist die Geissel wie ein diktatorisches Borg-Kollektiv.

Die Borg nehmen andere Lebenwesen bei sich auf und lassen dieses "demokratisch" am Entscheidungsprozess teilnehmen. Alle Denken mit.

Zombies haben nur ein beschränktes Denkvermögen. D.h. dass ihre Taten einserseits aus antrainierten Prozessen ihres wahren Lebens bestehen und andererseits aus der Verfolgung eines Gedanken (klassischer Zombiegedanke: "Hunger!"). Die Geissel setzt dem jetzt noch einen dahingehend drauf, dass ein stärkerer Wille sie komplexere Gedanken fassen lässt, sie von den anderen hervorhebt und die andren kommandieren lässt. Also ähnlich der Befehlsstruktur der Orks: der mit dem größeren Knüppel hat Recht - hier: der Multitasker hat das sagen. Hinzu kommt noch das Konzept von Zaubermacht, denn mit mehr Smarties im Hirn, kann man auch besser zaubern.

Also je mächtiger der Wille und die Macht eines Untoten ist desto mehr seiner Mitstreiter kann er befehligen (also seinen Willen aufzwingen oder Gedanken einpflanzen) und die "Ohn"-mächtigen ordnen sich dem einfach unter.

Jetz zu Artie: Ganz am Anfang war Artie auch im Verhältnis viel mächtiger als jetzt. Er hatte weniger Leute zu kommandieren und sogar die Chefin der Untoten unter seiner Fuchtel (deren Name mir ums verrecken nich einfallen will). Nachdem die Blutelfen angefangen hatten am Frosttrohn zu kratzen (den Artie derzeit nicht inne hatte) wurde er zusehends schwächer und verlor auch die Gewalt über Mrs. Undead, die wiederum Ihre Macht eingesetzt hat um einen Teil der Geissel vom Kollektiv loszuschlagen. Theoretisch ist Sie sogar eine "Lich-Queen" da Sie ihren eigenen Zirkus unter eigener Führung hat, es würde sich schließlich kein Untoter gegen Sie erheben und Revolte machen.

Die Episode am Wrathgate ist wiederum auf Ihren Hausdämonen und Purticide zurückzuführen, die gemeinsam genug Denkleistung hatten um "In neue Galaxien vorzustoßen".

... so ... Schwall alle


----------



## Derulu (10. September 2010)

Elvaras459 schrieb:


> Ich fand die Idee mit Bolvar als neuen Lich-König ganz gut ..... aber das Problem ist, wenn Arthas dadurch Böße wurde warum sollte Bolvar das dann schaffen o.O? Álso ich weiß nicht recht ob es anders vlt besser gewesen wäre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Arthas wurde unter Einfluß von "frostmourne" böse, sie war der größte Einflußbringer von Ner'zhul's Geist auf Arthas (lange bevor Arthas den Helm aufsetzte und der neue Lichkönig wurde, hat er seinen Vater getötet usw.). Frostmourne ist nun aber zerbrochen, wenn man sich das Endvideo vom Kampf gegen den Lichkönig ansieht, sieht man dort die Splitter rumliegen. Der Helm oder der Frostthron hatten zumindest auf Arthas weit weniger Einfluß als das Schwert


----------



## boonfish (10. September 2010)

Aki&#8224;A schrieb:


> also zu dem thema das die geisel dumm wie stroh s ein sollmal was...
> 
> dir is schon klar, das zur geisel nich nur ghule und skelette gehören??
> z.b. hätte der lk einfach nen schiffbauer der horde/allianz umbringen und wiederbeleben können=> dann hätten sie schonmal jemand der schiffe baut, die ganze aktion noch mit nem navigator usw.
> ...



Nachdem du alle Quests, Dungeons und Raids in Nordend erledigt hast, sag mir wieviel von der Geisel sollte noch übrig sein? 

Und der Lagerfeuervergleich ist absolut missraten, denn Ziel des Lichkönigs war es nicht sich eine Bratwurst zu brutzeln sondern den gesamten verdammten Wald so schnell und effektiv wie möglich niederzubrennen!!
Nach deinem Vergleich war es aber Arthas' Job darauf auzupassen dass die Geisel keinen Schaden anrichtet... oO


----------



## xerkxes (10. September 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Öhm...die alten Götter?...da es davon einige gibt und man sie in Wahrheit nicht töten kann ohne Azeroth zu zerstören, ein nettes Thema um drauf rumzukauen



Ist C'thun nicht einer von diesen alten Göttern? Der sah jedenfalls öfter schon nicht ganz gesund aus aber deswegen ist auch kein Reissack umgefallen.

Wusstet ihr eigentlich, dass Blizzard die Idee für die Seuche aus dem Warhammer-Universum geklaut hat? Die dreht sich da halt nicht um Untote sondern um Mutanten.


----------



## Jacknippel (10. September 2010)

Elvaras459 schrieb:


> Ich fand die Idee mit Bolvar als neuen Lich-König ganz gut ..... aber das Problem ist, wenn Arthas dadurch Böße wurde warum sollte Bolvar das dann schaffen o.O? Álso ich weiß nicht recht ob es anders vlt besser gewesen wäre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Sache ist doch die....Arthas war für eine Korrumpierung Ner'zuls viel angreifbarer als es bei Bolvar der Fall war und das aus einem ganz einfachen Grund. Arthas Seele war durch Frostgram verderbt, weshalb er dem "heiligen Licht" (sagt man das so?) den Rücken gekehrt hat. Bolvar hingegen kam nie mit Frostgram in Berührung (nicht mal an der Pforte des Zorns, da war es Saurfang) und die Licht war er bis zum Schluss treu, außerdem haben ihn die Flammen Alextraszas gereinigt, weshalb er jetz auch aussieht wie Niki Lauda.


----------



## Aki†A (10. September 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> Nachdem du alle Quests, Dungeons und Raids in Nordend erledigt hast, sag mir wieviel von der Geisel sollte noch übrig sein?
> 
> Und der Lagerfeuervergleich ist absolut missraten, denn Ziel des Lichkönigs war es nicht sich eine Bratwurst zu brutzeln sondern den gesamten verdammten Wald so schnell und effektiv wie möglich niederzubrennen!!
> Nach deinem Vergleich war es aber der Arthas' Job darauf auzupassen dass die Geisel keinen Schaden anrichtet... oO



falls du überhaupt etwas aus dem patch 3.3 behalten hast, sollte dir klar sein, dass in arthas noch ein funken gutes war( was jaina in hdr deutlich gemacht hat als sie mit bolvar sprach) welcher verhindert hat, dass die geißel über ganz azeroth herfällt und nen waldbrand breitet sich ja nich gerade langsam aus, nur am anfang aber des wird dann immer schneller, was glaubst du warum solche brände immer versucht werden auf einmal zu löschen

auserdem zerlegt man ja nicht nur untote bei den quests( siehe sholazar und heulender fjord) und du ahst keine ahnung wieeee viele untote es in wirklichkeit gibt... schlieslich gibts ( wie im edit vorhin schon erwähnt) ne ganze welt voller böser spinnen an die du nicht rangekommen bist, weil blizzard kein raid dorthin geöffnet hat, auserdem kann man aus den ganzen toten untoten auch wieder untote beleben und dann noch die gefallenen allianzler/hordler wiederbeleben und ruckzuck stehen wieder millionen von untoten

(und bolvars job is es jetzt genaudas zu verhindern wie du in deinem letzten satz mit arthas klar gemacht hast)


----------



## Derulu (10. September 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> *Ist C'thun nicht einer von diesen alten Göttern? Der sah jedenfalls öfter schon nicht ganz gesund aus aber deswegen ist auch kein Reissack umgefallen.
> *
> Wusstet ihr eigentlich, dass Blizzard die Idee für die Seuche aus dem Warhammer-Universum geklaut hat? Die dreht sich da halt nicht um Untote sondern um Mutanten.



Das war nur ein Auge C'thuns genauso wie der Gute alte Yogg'Saron unter ganz Nordend liegt ist C'thun viel größer...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne im Ernst...in der Lore heißt es die alten Götter mussten eingesperrt werden, weil die Titanen gemerkt haben, dass, wenn man die alten Götter tötet, Azeroth mit ihnen zerstört wird, weil sie so sehr mit der Welt verbunden sind. Und nun spaziert man fröhlich nach AQ oder Ulduar, knüppelt mal ein, zwei alte Götter um und NICHTS passiert...warum zum Teufel haben dann die Titanen die nicht gleich umgeknüppelt, die waren doch viel mächtiger als wir armen Würstchen...da ist doch ein Fehler in der Lore-Logik...böser Chris Metze...das nimmt ja schon eredarische Ausmaße an (yeah wer den Hinweis versteht bekommt ein Extralob)


----------



## Topperharly (10. September 2010)

hab mir diese frage auch einmal gestellt und bisl nachgeforscht.

der lichking ist der feldherr und meister der geisel, ohne ihn würden die untoten diener amok laufen. warum? sie würden nicht gelenkt werden, und den trieb "fressen" nachgehn. (ja wie zombies) mit jeder stadt würde mehr und mehr opfer der geisel beitreten. alle kleinen städte ohne schutz würden von der hungrigen meute überrannt werden. deswegn braucht die geisel jemand der sie kontroliert, der lichknig hatte einen rest menschlichkeit (arthas seele bzw. die gute seite der seele). deswegn ist sie bis dato nicht amok gelaufen, und dank bolvar wird sie es auch vorerst nicht.


----------



## MasterCrain (10. September 2010)

Didjumoi schrieb:


> Jetz zu Artie: Ganz am Anfang war Artie auch im Verhältnis viel mächtiger als jetzt. Er hatte weniger Leute zu kommandieren und sogar die Chefin der Untoten unter seiner Fuchtel (deren Name mir ums verrecken nich einfallen will). Nachdem die Blutelfen angefangen hatten am Frosttrohn zu kratzen (den Artie derzeit nicht inne hatte) wurde er zusehends schwächer und verlor auch die Gewalt über Mrs. Undead, die wiederum Ihre Macht eingesetzt hat um einen Teil der Geissel vom Kollektiv loszuschlagen. Theoretisch ist Sie sogar eine "Lich-Queen" da Sie ihren eigenen Zirkus unter eigener Führung hat, es würde sich schließlich kein Untoter gegen Sie erheben und Revolte machen.
> 
> Die Episode am Wrathgate ist wiederum auf Ihren Hausdämonen und Purticide zurückzuführen, die gemeinsam genug Denkleistung hatten um "In neue Galaxien vorzustoßen".
> 
> ... so ... Schwall alle



Ich kann mich an die WC3 Kampange erinnern wo Arthi zum Frostthrone reisen musste um Illidan davon abzuhalten ihn zu zerstören. Bei deiner Lich-Quenn meinst du Sylvanas. Sie is die einzige die ich kenne die sich zu der Zeit von ihm Losgesagt hat^^ Und sie is keine Lich-Quennn da die Verlassenen alle einen freien willen haben und nicht von ihr kontroliert werden.

Der Schreckenslort der Ihr diente hatte schon immer einen freien willen ebenso der anführer der Apotheker (schließlich haben alle verlassenen einen freien willen)


PS: Purticide ist das nicht der orginalname von Professor Seuchenmord? Oo


----------



## Cryptical (10. September 2010)

Man hätte auch einfach einem Dummy in Og den Helm aufsetzen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (10. September 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Das war nur ein Auge C'thuns genauso wie der Gute alte Yogg'Saron unter ganz Nordend liegt ist C'thun *viel größer*...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hab die wichtigen stellen markiert. die alten götter sind gigantisch (selbst deathwing wirkt wie ein winzling dagegen) was in ulduar rausschaut ist nur ein kleiner teil von yoggy-bär.


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. September 2010)

Cryptical schrieb:


> Man hätte auch einfach einem Dummy in Og den Helm aufsetzen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oder diesem Bettler in SW... Tobber MacNap oder so.


----------



## Arthesan (10. September 2010)

Wie einer meiner Vorposter richtig bemerkte: Ohne Arthas würde die Geißel Amok laufen. Hätte Arthas nicht noch einen Funken Menschlichkeit hätte sich das Thema Leben auf Azeroth schon lange erledigt. Alles wäre hin. Klingt scheiße wie "lol imba wat fürn kagg" und das wäre es auch wenn Arthas seine Jungs nicht zurückgehalten hätte (wobei ich immer noch nicht so richtig kapier was in nem Schädel von nem Halbgott vor geht, der die Welt erobern will, auch die Macht dazu hätte, aber das dann "menschlich" step by step angehen will :/ )

Auserdem war der ganze ICC Raid so von Arthas "designed", das darf man nicht vergessen. Er hat geplant, dass man alles in der Zitadelle ummäht und ihn selbst so in den Schwitzkasten nimmt. Das war die Prüfung für die Helden, um sich als Champions der Geißel würdig zu erweisen (da er sonst den ganzen Raid weit vor der 10% Marke wegmähen würde). Wäre er nicht übermütig gewesen und hätte eine Seele in Frostmourne gezogen sähe es jetzt dunkel aus auf Azeroth. So, und um jetzt zum Thema zurück zu kehren: Die Geißel hat sicher noch iwo mords Reserven, da die Champions die Prüfung sicher nicht bestanden hätten, wenn sie der geballten Macht der Geißel gegenüberstehen würden...

...und diese Reserven kontoliert jetzt Bolvar mit seiner Menschlichkeit sozusagen


----------



## palakunde (10. September 2010)

ihr müsst mal dran denken das arthas auch nicht durch zufall an die krone von nerzuhl gekommen ist, sie hat ihn gerufen. Was wäre dann wohl los wenn jemand neues zu ihr gerufen wird, der nur müll im kopf hat.
Varian wrynn *hust*nee spaß so klug ist der spinner nicht


----------



## Sephirof (10. September 2010)

Also rein Story technisch braucht man Bolvar als Lichking, damit Ner'zhul unter Kontrolle bleibt. 
Wenn Ner'zhul keinen Korper hat welchen er kontrolliert, bzw niemand Nerz'zuhl kontrolliert, dann fängt ja das alles wieder von vorne an.

Schließlich braucht Nerz'zuhl keinen *Wirtskörper* um Schabernack zu treiben, das schafft er mit seinem Geist.

Schlussendlich haben wir ja nur Frostgram zerstört, die Krone des Lichkönigs & die Rüstung der Verdammnis (die 3 Gegenstände mit denen Ner'zhuls Geist verschmolzen sind) sind ja noch intakt^^

Hoffe ich habe es nit zu komplizert ausgedrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## boonfish (10. September 2010)

Arthesan schrieb:


> Wie einer meiner Vorposter richtig bemerkte: Ohne Arthas würde die Geißel Amok laufen. Hätte Arthas nicht noch einen Funken Menschlichkeit hätte sich das Thema Leben auf Azeroth schon lange erledigt. Alles wäre hin. Klingt scheiße wie "lol imba wat fürn kagg" und das wäre es auch wenn Arthas seine Jungs nicht zurückgehalten hätte (wobei ich immer noch nicht so richtig kapier was in nem Schädel von nem Halbgott vor geht, der die Welt erobern will, auch die Macht dazu hätte, aber das dann "menschlich" step by step angehen will :/ )
> 
> Auserdem war der ganze ICC Raid so von Arthas "designed", das darf man nicht vergessen. Er hat geplant, dass man alles in der Zitadelle ummäht und ihn selbst so in den Schwitzkasten nimmt. Das war die Prüfung für die Helden, um sich als Champions der Geißel würdig zu erweisen (da er sonst den ganzen Raid weit vor der 10% Marke wegmähen würde). Wäre er nicht übermütig gewesen und hätte eine Seele in Frostmourne gezogen sähe es jetzt dunkel aus auf Azeroth. So, und um jetzt zum Thema zurück zu kehren: Die Geißel hat sicher noch iwo mords Reserven, da die Champions die Prüfung sicher nicht bestanden hätten, wenn sie der geballten Macht der Geißel gegenüberstehen würden...
> 
> ...und diese Reserven kontoliert jetzt Bolvar mit seiner Menschlichkeit sozusagen



Das einzige Ziel von Arthas war es das gesamte Leben auszulöschen, und sein "Funken Menschlichkeit" hat ihn in keiner Weise dabei beeinträchtigt. 
Du sagst er habe die Geisel zurückgehalten?? Er hat von Anfang an absolut alles getan um die Geisel so stark und mächtig zu machen wie irgendwie möglich, er hat sie keine Sekunde zurückgehalten sondern stets am effizientesten dazu eigestzt seine Feinde zu besiegen und seine Macht zu vergrößern. 
Unter Arthas Herrschaft war die Geisel auf dem Absoluten Höhepunkt in Sachen Quantität und Qualität. 

Ich denke man braucht sich nicht darüber zu streiten dass das Gefahrenpotential der Geisel vor Wotlk deutlich größer war als dannach. Egal ob kontrolliert oder unkontrolliert. 
Wenn es das Ziel der Unkontrollierten Geisel wäre alles Leben zu vernichten so deckt es sich doch mit den Zielen den Arthas'. Status Quo bleibt also erhalten nur mi dem Unterschied dass die Geisel unter Arthas viel zahlreicher und viel facettenreicherr war. Deshalb macht es keinen Sinn, dass die Geisel ohne Lichkönig nun gefährlicher sein sollte als mit.

Ich kann es nachvollziehen dass man sagt, ein ausgewählter lichkönig wie Bolvar oder Tirion ist besser als der ein oder andere Bösewicht, aber dass die Geisel grundsächlich ohne Lichkönig gefährlicher sein soll als mit ist Schwachsinn.


----------



## Littletall (10. September 2010)

Als ich das Video zu der Quest in der HdR das erste mal sah, sagte ich "Das ist wie bei ...." und ich hab total vergessen, was ich gesagt habe...

Es gab einen Film, ein Buch, einen Comic oder ein Spiel mit genau demselben Prinzip. Kennt das jemand und kann mir auf die Sprünge helfen?

Was die Geißel angeht: Der Lichkönig hält sie sozusagen unter Kontrolle. Wären sie ohne Führung, würden sie sich einfach auf alles stürzen, was nicht niet- und nagelfest ist und eine Schneise der Verwüstung durch die ganze Welt ziehen. Als Bolvar den Thron bestiegen hat, nutzte er seine verbleibende Willenskraft wohl dazu, die Geißel in Nordend festzuhalten. Nicht umsonst sagt er "Kehrt nie wieder zurück."

Edit:

Pirates of the Caribbean! Danke an einen Vorposter! Das war die Geschichte, die ich gemeint habe. Davy Jones, der immer existieren muss, indem er sein Herz in eine Kiste legt. Das Prinzip ist dem des Lichkönigs voll ähnlich.


----------



## Alphajaeger (10. September 2010)

ist euch schonmal aufgefalen, das jeder kontinent/welt eine große bedrohung hat?

Kalimdor: Süden: Silithen; Norden: Überreste der Legion
Östliche Königreiche: Süden: mehr oder weniger Schwarzfels+Blackrock Orcs; Norden: Geisel+Amani
Nordend: Geisel
Outland: Illidan (including: Keal'thas und Vashj)+Legion

Silithen sind seit AQ öffnung mehr oder weniger down
die legion in kalimdor ist seit der zeitreise in der höhle der zeit mehr oder weniger down
blackrock+orcs seit blackwing lair keine große bedrohung und mit catyclysm sowieso komplett weg gesprengt
geisel in eastern kingdoms und nordend: down, amani: seit dem patch down
Illidan: down; Vashj: down; Keal'thas: downx2, legion: auch mehr oder weniger down

also die bedrohungen aus dem wow release, them BC und WotlK release sind zu 90% weg, das ist der grund für todesschwinge wenn der down  ist....warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ich nehme an die meisten von euch interessiert das nicht was ich gesagt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amraam (10. September 2010)

das "böse" beim LK war ja eigentlich sein schwert, welches ja jetzt "weg ist".

ohne LK würde die geisel ja komplett unberechenbar alles niedermachen was ihr in den weg kommt...


----------



## Pesimistic (10. September 2010)

Aber mal ne frage am Rande was ist mit Malganis der hat doch erst nach Nordend gelockt und er sollte das Schwert finden und dan zum Lich König zu machen. Aber wo ist Malganis jetzt. 

Oder habe ich da was verwechselt!!!


----------



## Derulu (10. September 2010)

Alphajaeger schrieb:


> legion: auch mehr oder weniger down
> 
> also die bedrohungen aus dem wow release, them BC und WotlK release sind zu 90% weg, das ist der grund für todesschwinge wenn der down ist....warten
> 
> ...



Die Legion ist also down...aha...interessant...fragen wir mal Sargeras und Kil'jaeden, dessen Ankunft in der Scherbenwelt wir mit Glück ein Mal verhindert haben, was sie dazu sagen, dass sie angeblich "down" sein sollen

außerdem...die alten Götter...auch eine Bedrohung die es schon seit WoW Classic gibt (C'thun zB. in AQ) leben auch noch (zumindest einige)...es gibt den smaragdgrünen Alptraum...ziemlich viele Bedrohungen, dafür, dass angeblich alle down sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Pesimistic schrieb:


> Aber mal ne frage am Rande was ist mit Malganis der hat doch erst nach Nordend gelockt und er sollte das Schwert finden und dan zum Lich König zu machen. Aber wo ist Malganis jetzt.
> 
> Oder habe ich da was verwechselt!!!



Mal'Ganis war das erste Opfer, das Arthas mit Frostmouren getötet hat, das Schwert hat mal'Ganis Seele verschlungen.


----------



## Littletall (10. September 2010)

Pesimistic schrieb:


> Aber mal ne frage am Rande was ist mit Malganis der hat doch erst nach Nordend gelockt und er sollte das Schwert finden und dan zum Lich König zu machen. Aber wo ist Malganis jetzt.
> 
> Oder habe ich da was verwechselt!!!



Mal'Ganis wurde von Arthas gekillt. Das war der Menschenboss in der Menschen-Kampagne in WC3. Arthas war völlig davon besessen, sein Volk zu befreien und glaubte, dies durch Mal'Ganis Tod zu erreichen. Danach hat das Schwert ihn völlig eingenommen.


----------



## Pesimistic (10. September 2010)

Ah ok bzw wusste ich nett mehr oder habs vedrängt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leviathan666 (10. September 2010)

Erfährt man doch, wenn man ihn legt.
Weil die Macht des Schwertes, ohne einen Besitzer, ungezügelt alles Leben auslöscht.
Wie ein bissiger Hund der nicht an die Leine genommen wird.


----------



## Abbendis (10. September 2010)

es geht darum das einer den helm (ner'zul) und damit die geißen in schacht hält würde keine seinen kopf drinnen haben würde ner'zul machen was er wollte und er is einer der was im kopf hat ergo geißel schiffe bauen geißel alles plat machen


----------



## Lornorr (10. September 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Es gibt durchaus intelligente Wesen in den Reihen der Geißel (Lichs, Banshees, Nekromanten, Neruber etc.), die sind nicht nur eine hirnlose Masse von Ghulen und Monstrositäten. Außerdem braucht die Geißel keine Schiffe, sie hat schwebende Nekropolen und jede Nekropole wird von so einem intelligenten Wesen geleitet. Das Problem, wenn es keinen Lichkönig geben würde wäre diese Wesen ohne Kontrolle und würden mit ihren Nekropolen und Untergebene machen was sie wollen und das was sie am meisten wollen, ist die Vernichtung aller Lebenden. Und auch müssen sie gar nicht die Untoten von Nordend mitnehmen, sie haben ja die Möglichkeit alle toten Wesen Azeroths zu Untoten zu machen, eine schier unerschöpfliche Ressource an "Rohstoffen"



das klingt plausibel, damit kann ich leben :-)


----------



## Nethertank (10. September 2010)

> wir haben zwar deren oberboss gekillt( sogar 2x), aber die bestimmen da einfach nen nachfolger und fertig. ob der lk die unter kontrolle hatte oder nich is eig relativ egal, aber die waren verbündete der geißel und wenn niemand der neue lk wäre, hätten die neruber bestimmt genug grips arthas zu rächen




Die neruber sind gar nicht mit der Geißel verbündet im gegenteil, nur hat der lk sich ne toten neruber armee zusammengebaut.

Aber das mit dem Feuer is mal nen richtig geiler vergleich nice^^


----------



## IkilledKenny (10. September 2010)

Also ich versuch mich mal an WC3 zurück zu erinnern. Als Arthas zum LK geworden ist gab es ja momentan auch keinen Lichkönig. Er wurde aber vom Frosttrohn selber gerufen. Auch Frostmourn hat nach Seelen geschrien. Also würde ich behaupten wenn es keinen Lichkönig gibt dann wird ein neuer Berufen. 

Schlagt mich wenn ich falsch lieg


----------



## knochenhand (10. September 2010)

ein wichtiger wurde noch nicht bezwungen, der von den prinzen wiederbelebte ARUGAL, in der "bludmond quest" wird ernicht getötet
nur seine heran beschwörung wird von uns verhindert.... er wird aber nicht getötet, da wäre ein neuer herr der geißel...

mfg


----------



## Deanne (10. September 2010)

Arthas, der gefallene Lichking, war ein intelligentes Wesen mit einem Bewusstsein. Er hat die Geißel strategisch geschickt gelenkt und sein Vorgehen genau durchdacht. Seine hochrangigen Generäle fielen mit ihm, als die Eiskronenzitdalle bezwungen wurde. Der Rest der Geißel besteht aus leblosen Zombies, plumpen Monstrositäten und rachsüchtigen Banshees, die aber über kein eigenes Bewusstsein verfügen. Sie handeln nicht nach Sinn und Verstand, sonderen würden planlos Amok laufen, wenn man sie nicht kontrolliert. Und diese Kontrolle kann nur einem obliegen: dem Lichking. 

Während Arthas damals von Rache erfüllt nach Nordend ging, ist der loyale und rechtschaffene Bolvar im Frostthron eingeschlossen, sein Bewusstsein sorgt aber trotzdem dafür, dass die Geißel kontrolliert wird und Nordend nicht verlässt.


----------



## neon1705 (10. September 2010)

Also wen ich diesen "Lore-technich geshen aber..." lese kommt mir echt mein frühstück hoch vor allen sind es meist leute die nichtmal die leiseste ahnung von der lore haben

Die rüstung die der lichkönig trägt enthält die seele von ner'zhul (hoffe ich muss jet znicht noch erklären wer ner'thul ist) das heißt würde man die rüstung wieder liegen lassen würde die seele sich wieder selbständig machen sich ein neues opfer suchen und das ganze spiel beginnt von vorne

Bolvar fordragon ist erstens ein paladin gewesen oder im herzen immernoch damit ziemlich willensstark und heilig zweitens ist bolvar ja verbrannt worden und enthält nun die essenz von alextrasza in seinen körper was wiederum bedeutet das er somit unsterblich ist

Folgen Bolvar Fordragon ist der beste beschützer für diese böse seele da er ja nicht sterben kann und nerzhul es auch nie schaffen wird ihn zu kontrollieren

So hoffe habe mal bissen licht ins dunkle gebracht

wers immernoch nicht versteht oder meint ich würde hier lore gülle schreiben der möge bitte sich mal ausfürlich mit der GANZEN lore befassen.

MFG und schönen tag noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morcan (10. September 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> Ich halte es auch für Blödsinn. Ohne Führung ist die Geisel weit weniger gefährlich. Rein Lore-technisch ist nachdem alle Quests in Nordend abgeschlossen und der Lichking besiegt ist von der Geisel kaum noch etwas übrig, und der führungslose Rest könnte locker beseitigt werden.
> Aber mit dem Lichking hat man einen mächtigen Status aufgebaut und den muss man weiterpflegen, egal wie bescheuert die Argumentation dafür ist...



Auch wenn der Rest der Geißel vermutlich leichter zu besiegen wäre, ist es immernoch sicherer sie von Bolvar an die Leine nehmen zu lassen. Kampfkraft haben sie noch immer, deswegen gäbe es auch weiterhin Verluste auf unserer Seite. Bolvar verhindert eben diese Verluste...


----------



## Druidna (10. September 2010)

Also es gibt ein paar Fakten die hier manch einer übersieht. Arthas war ja böse aber wie manch mal gesagt wurde hatte er vielleicht noch 1% Menschlichkeit. Und dieses sorgte dafür das er nicht alle Untoten los geschickt hat. Ich denke auch das falls Bolvar nicht Lk geworden wäre das ein neuer von Ner zul im Helm bestimmt worden wäre nur dieser wäre dann böse und würde alles plattmachen.
Und selbst wenn es nur noch wenige Untote geben würde wären das trotzdem Verluste Bolvar jedoch ist ja eig nur noch dafür nützlich und opfert sich halt deshalb. Sprich Bolvar stirbt Azeroth hat n Problem weil alles platt gemacht wird. Find das jedoch irgendwie schade weil das heißt das man bis auf Northend nie mehr wirklich auf Untote stoßen wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IkilledKenny (10. September 2010)

neon1705 schrieb:


> Also wen ich diesen "Lore-technich geshen aber..." lese kommt mir echt mein frühstück hoch vor allen sind es meist leute die nichtmal die leiseste ahnung von der lore haben



Flamt mich nicht aber was genau ist mit Lore gemeint?


----------



## neon1705 (10. September 2010)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Also ich versuch mich mal an WC3 zurück zu erinnern. Als Arthas zum LK geworden ist gab es ja momentan auch keinen Lichkönig. Er wurde aber vom Frosttrohn selber gerufen. Auch Frostmourn hat nach Seelen geschrien. Also würde ich behaupten wenn es keinen Lichkönig gibt dann wird ein neuer Berufen.
> 
> Schlagt mich wenn ich falsch lieg



/Slap Sowas von falsch einen lich könig gab es immer google mach nach nerzhul und lichkönig dann bekommste deine antwort

aber ich bin heute mal gut gelauf und erledige das für dich #

nerzhul wurde an die rüstung gebunden als bestrafung (rest kannste dir selbst suchen) und somit hat nerzhul die geißel kontrolliert doch hatte er keinen körper wozu er arthas brauchte
nerzhul benutze auch Yogg-saron um in die zukunft zu sehen und arthas zu finden damit er frostgramm finden würde

rest steht denke auch in den arthas roman


----------



## Detela (10. September 2010)

Gurzjil_ schrieb:


> Das ist halt so. Es ist wie eine höhere Macht, die wir nicht verstehen, und die wir nicht verstehen sollten. =)



Jau


----------



## Octazooka (10. September 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Irgendwie sehe ich den Sinn nicht, einen neuen Lichking zu benötigen.



Ich auch nicht, was ich aber noch sinnloser finde: Tirion leitet ja praktisch den Argentumkreuzzug und auch in ICC treibt er einen dazu an, endgültig die Geisel und den Lichkönig zu *vernichten*. Die ganze Zeit ist davon die Rede, und am Ende kommt er dann plötzlich zu dem Schluss, dass es ja immer einen Lichkönig geben muss? Was soll dann überhaupt der ganze Aufwand, bzw warum soll man überhaupt erst gegen Arthas antreten, wenn man doch eh immer einen Dummen braucht, der die Geisel anführt? Das fand ich ziemlich unlogisch.


----------



## Didjumoi (10. September 2010)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> PS: Purticide ist das nicht der orginalname von Professor Seuchenmord? Oo


... oder war des Putris? ... irgendwas in der Richtung.

... des mit den Blutelfen hab ich aus dem Buch, da die sich ja mit Illidan zusammengeschlossen hatten. Vendetta und so ... passt also

und des mit freier Willen der Untoten ... naja ... die menschen haben auch nur so weit freien willen, wie sie dem König nicht ans bein pinkeln, siehe Defias. Bei den Menschen isses halt die gesellschaftlich gewachsene und akzeptierte Hackordnung, dass der mit der Krone aufm Chefsessel sitzt. Wobei hier auch wieder die Grundsatzdiskussion beginnt über freien Willen in einer Gesellschaft.

Fest steht zumindest (für mich, laut Buch), dass der mächtigere Untote den nicht so mächtigen seinen Willen aufzwingt. Womit Bolvar als Friedensstifter und Mächtigster Untoter die ganze Rotte im Zaum hält. Ohne Ihn übernehmen die zweiten in der Reihenfolge und dann gäbe es vllt nen Bürgerkrieg, aber in jedem Falle eine, wenn nicht sogar mehrere neue Bedrohungen.

Alternativ: Wenn alle gleich doof sind und die Hierarchie recht flach und schnell zu stutzen ist, was ist bitte schlimmer als ein unkontrollierter Mob aus schmerzfreien kämpfern die einfach nur töten wollen? die können nicht ertrinken, wodurch Schiffe schonmal überflüssig sind (Pirates of the Caribbean 1 kurz vorm Finale).


----------



## Derulu (10. September 2010)

Octazooka schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht, was ich aber noch sinnloser finde: Tirion leitet ja praktisch den Argentumkreuzzug und auch in ICC treibt er einen dazu an, endgültig die Geisel und den Lichkönig zu *vernichten*. Die ganze Zeit ist davon die Rede, und am Ende kommt er dann plötzlich zu dem Schluss, dass es ja immer einen Lichkönig geben muss? Was soll dann überhaupt der ganze Aufwand, bzw warum soll man überhaupt erst gegen Arthas antreten, wenn man doch eh immer einen Dummen braucht, der die Geisel anführt? Das fand ich ziemlich unlogisch.



Weil's kein Böser sein soll, wie Arthas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redday (10. September 2010)

an blizzards stelle hätte ich es auch nicht anders gemacht.
wäre schwachsinn, sich den handlungsstrang geißel & lichking zu ruinieren.
von denen werden wir noch mal was hören, und sei es erst bei der 7. erweiterung.

und wenn dich lore-technisch etwas stört, stell dir mal vor, nicht bolvar, sondern jemand anderer, ein schwächerer geist, hätte die krone genommen.
dann wäre der kampf instant weitergegangen, nur halt mit neuem, bösen LK.


----------



## MasterCrain (10. September 2010)

Gilt der LK eigentlich als Untoter? Arthas selber ist soch nie gestorben, Er wurde zum Todesritter und die leben ja oder nicht? Und Bolva war ja nie Todesritter^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. September 2010)

Nachdem ich jetzt alles gelesen habe, stehe ich aber immer noch vor derselben Frage.

Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Geißel, die unter Arthas alles abschlachtet oder einer Geißel, die ohne Arthas alles abschlachtet? Ist doch egal, ob man in der Hölle oder im Fegefeuer landet. 

Abgesehen davon hatte Arthas keinen Rest Menschlichkeit mehr, Jaina und Tirion glaubten das, aber nach der Quest, in der Tirion das Herz Arthas' bergen möchte, sieht er es selbst ein, dass Arthas Menethil nicht mehr lebt. Er sagt sinngemäß "Es ist keine Menschlichkeit mehr vorhanden, er ist nur noch der Lichkönig". Außerdem ist mir nicht klar, wie man "herzlich" seine Ghule in die Großstädte schickt, um dort eine Seuchenausbreitung anzustiften.

Was Bolvar angeht: Wenn man das Video genau ansieht, merkt man einen Klangunterschied bei Bolvars letzten Sätzen. "[...] und dass Bolvar Fordragon mit ihm starb." Genau an dieser Stelle ändert sich die Stimme, es spricht quasi Ner'zhul selbst. Also ist er wohl doch unter dessen Kontrolle, und zwar ziemlich schnell.


----------



## Morcan (10. September 2010)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Gilt der LK eigentlich als Untoter? Arthas selber ist soch nie gestorben, Er wurde zum Todesritter und die leben ja oder nicht? Und Bolva war ja nie Todesritter^^



Arthas hat sich das Herz rausgeschnitten um seine Menschlichkeit loszuwerden...würdest du jemanden ohne Herz als lebendig bezeichnen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (10. September 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Nachdem ich jetzt alles gelesen habe, stehe ich aber immer noch vor derselben Frage.
> 
> Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Geißel, die unter Arthas alles abschlachtet oder einer Geißel, die ohne Arthas alles abschlachtet? Ist doch egal, ob man in der Hölle oder im Fegefeuer landet.
> 
> ...




Der Unterschied ist wohl der selbe als wie wenn ein Soldat im Krieg einen Zivilisten erschießt oder er ihn erschießt und danach dann sich mit seinen Eingeweiden spielt, sich eine Kette daraus bastelt und schöne rote Bilder mit dem Blut malt und danch die Augen als Zwischenmahlzeit verspeist. Dir als Opfer kann es ja egal sein, du bist tot, den anderen Menschen in deinem Umfeld jedoch nicht so ganz....welche Version würdest du schrecklicher finden, wärst du nicht das tote Opfer? (wohl unterschied zwie wischen Krimi mit Serienmörder und Horrorfilm)
*Was wohl der Grund ist, warum er sich 1. auf dem Thron einfriert, er 2. meint man solle allen erzählen er sei tot und man 3. nie wieder zum Frostthron zurückkehren soll, um ihn nicht aus seinem Schlaf zu erwecken.*


----------



## Kadika (10. September 2010)

Ich dänke dann würde sich einer der Lichs zum Herrscher aufschwingen was nicht viel Unterschied zu vorher machen würde.


----------



## pgag (10. September 2010)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Flamt mich nicht aber was genau ist mit Lore gemeint?



Als Lore wird die Geschichte bezeichnet die im WoW Universum erzählt wird. Sie lässt sich mit den Questtexten und den Romanen zusammenstöpseln.


----------



## MasterCrain (10. September 2010)

Morcan schrieb:


> Arthas hat sich das Herz rausgeschnitten um seine Menschlichkeit loszuwerden...würdest du jemanden ohne Herz als lebendig bezeichnen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wann hat er das den gemacht? Habe ich in der WC3 Kampange nie gesehen. Nur das Ein Schreckenslort sagt "Frostgramm Stehlt Seelen und Eure hat es als erste gefordert" "Dan werd ich wohl ohne auskommen müssen" Zu der Zeit war Arthas aber ein Todesritter. Gelten somit alle Todesritter als Untot?


----------



## Shaila (10. September 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Nachdem ich jetzt alles gelesen habe, stehe ich aber immer noch vor derselben Frage.
> 
> Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Geißel, die unter Arthas alles abschlachtet oder einer Geißel, die ohne Arthas alles abschlachtet? Ist doch egal, ob man in der Hölle oder im Fegefeuer landet.
> 
> ...



Nein, Arthas und Ner'zhul waren zu einem Wesen verschmolzen und wir haben Arthas getötet. Ergo ist das Wesen tot, dass Wesen Arthas und Ner'zhul ebenso. Der Grund, warum die Geißel uns nicht schon lange überrannt hatte, war weil der letzte Rest Menschlichkeit Arthas davon abgehalten hat. Dieser letzte Rest wurde im Verlauf von Wrath of the Lichking aber auch noch eliminiert. Deswegen mussten wir sofort nach Nordend und der Geißel im offenen Krieg begegnen. Davor war sie in einem Art "Schlaf".

Bolvar ist auch nicht DER neue Lichkönig im Sinne vom Lichkönig Arthas, Bolvar übernimmt eher eine Wächterfunktion, er hütet die Geißel, denn sonst würden sich erneut viele Geißelfraktionen bilden, welche die Welt mit Krieg überziehen würden. Bolvar ist niemand der die Geißel gegen uns hetzt. Er bewacht sie ganz einfach. Denn sonst würden wir uns jetzt schon wieder im Kampf mit dem Lichkönig befinden.

Zu deiner Frage, wo der Unterschied zwischen einem geführten und einem nicht geführten Haufen Geißel besteht:

Die Geißel war natürlich um einiges mächtiger, als sie unter fester Führung von Arthas stand. Das ist nicht der Punkt. Du musst dir die Frage stellen, was sinnvoller ist: Ein irrer Haufen Toter, die Azeroth blind überrennt, oder aber ein Wächter über die Toten, welcher sie genau davon abhält, aufgrund des Cataclysms hätten wir überhaupt keine Möglichkeit dazu, auch noch einem neuen Lichkönig, bzw. der Geißel zu begegnen. Deswegen nimmt Bolvar diese Bürde auf sich. Wie du siehst, also doch sehr logisch im Grunde.


----------



## Ungodly (10. September 2010)

Ich glaube nicht das Arthas und Ner'zhul verschmolzen sind ich denke eher das Ner'zhul immer noch in der Rüstung des Lichking gefangen ist und deshalb ein starker Geist wie Bolvan dazu benötigt wird die Geißel im Zaum zu halten. Aber wie auch immer Spekulationen gibts eh genug.


----------



## Totebone (10. September 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> simple Frage: Weshalb sollte ein führungsloser Haufen der verbliebenen Geisel gefährlicher sein, als eine große strukturierte Armee mit Hilfe ausgeprägter Infrasruktur und Ressourcenverwertung, die ja vor unserem Eingriff in Nordend zweifelslos bestand?
> 
> Für mich gibts nur eine Antwort die das erklären würde: Arthas war ein verdammt unfähiger Führer, wenn die Geisel ohne ihn soviel besser dran wäre.


Arthas hat durch den Rest seiner Menschlichkeit die Geißel zurückgehalten zudem wollte er das die Krieger des Lichts nach Nordend zum Frostthron kommen um gegen ihn zu kämpfen, damit sie auf "Entweihtem" Boden sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redrak (10. September 2010)

Ungodly schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das Arthas und Ner'zhul verschmolzen sind ich denke eher das Ner'zhul immer noch in der Rüstung des Lichking gefangen ist und deshalb ein starker Geist wie Bolvan dazu benötigt wird die Geißel im Zaum zu halten. Aber wie auch immer Spekulationen gibts eh genug.



Dann kann ich dir das Buch: "Arthas,Aufstieg des Lichkönigs" empfehlen dadrin steht die ganze Geschichte von Arthas.
Von seiner Kindheit über seine Ausbildung zum Paladin bei Uther bis hin zum Frostthron wo dann auch steht was mit Ner´zhul ist und Arthas restlicher Menschlichkeit.

Ich sags jetzt nicht weil ich sonst vll Leuten die das Buch lesen wollen oder es grade lesen schon alles erzähle,wenn es jemand aber unbedingt wissen möchte kann er mir eine Nachricht schicken ich werde dann so schnell wie möglich antworten.


----------



## MasterCrain (10. September 2010)

oder man Spielt den endteil der WC3 frozen Throne Kampange^^ Ner`zuhl besteht ja NUR aus rüstung zu der zeit. Und da der Helm noch da ist als Bolvar ihn aufsetzt (seine augen fangen sogar an zu leuchten, ergo ist da noch wa sin dem Helm drinn) ist es doch nicht unwahrscheinlich das der gute Ner`zuhl noch lebt.


----------



## Totebone (10. September 2010)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> oder man Spielt den endteil der WC3 frozen Throne Kampange^^ Ner`zuhl besteht ja NUR aus rüstung zu der zeit. Und da der Helm noch da ist als Bolvar ihn aufsetzt (seine augen fangen sogar an zu leuchten, ergo ist da noch wa sin dem Helm drinn) ist es doch nicht unwahrscheinlich das der gute Ner`zuhl noch lebt.



Ner'Zhuls geist lebt in dem Helm


----------



## Shaila (10. September 2010)

Ungodly schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das Arthas und Ner'zhul verschmolzen sind ich denke eher das Ner'zhul immer noch in der Rüstung des Lichking gefangen ist und deshalb ein starker Geist wie Bolvan dazu benötigt wird die Geißel im Zaum zu halten. Aber wie auch immer Spekulationen gibts eh genug.



Ich kann es auch nicht richtig glauben, aber soweit ich weiss, ist mein obriger Kommentar der jetzige Stand.


----------



## fastgamer14 (10. September 2010)

Um die Sache mal auf einen Satz zu kürzen:

Geißel + Schlaue Wesen + Nekropolen + Tote Wesen = Übermacht die alles Kaputt Macht

Geißel + Schlaue Wesen + Nekropolen + Tote Wesen + Lichking = Kleiner haufen von Leichen die nix machen


----------



## Shaila (10. September 2010)

fastgamer14 schrieb:


> Um die Sache mal auf einen Satz zu kürzen:
> 
> Geißel + Schlaue Wesen + Nekropolen + Tote Wesen = Übermacht die alles Kaputt Macht
> 
> Geißel + Schlaue Wesen + Nekropolen + Tote Wesen + Lichking = Kleiner haufen von Leichen die nix machen



Buffed User + Nicht lesen eines Threads = Unnötige Kommentar

EDIT: Okay, kommt drauf an auf welchen Lichkönig du es beziehst, den Neuen oder den Alten.


----------



## Derulu (10. September 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Buffed User + Nicht lesen eines Threads = Unnötige Kommentare



/sign+/sign=*seufz*

außer er meint mit Lichking Bolvar...dann hat er recht, zumindest mit Satz 2


----------



## Graggi (10. September 2010)

1. Nicht alles untoten sind hirnlose Zombies, es gibt auch intelligente Wesen
2. Warum sollte Kalimdor nicht vernichtet werden, wenn ganz Azeroth vernichtet wird?^^ Es ist schließlich ein Teil davon.


----------



## Raz0rblador (10. September 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> simple Frage: Weshalb sollte ein führungsloser Haufen der verbliebenen Geisel gefährlicher sein, als eine große strukturierte Armee mit Hilfe ausgeprägter Infrasruktur und Ressourcenverwertung, die ja vor unserem Eingriff in Nordend zweifelslos bestand?
> 
> Für mich gibts nur eine Antwort die das erklären würde: Arthas war ein verdammt unfähiger Führer, wenn die Geisel ohne ihn soviel besser dran wäre.



Geh mal in die Hallen der Reflexion

Da spricht Uthers Geist, dass viellecht Arthas' verbliebene Menschlichkeit, die Geißel davon abhält alles zu überlaufen.
Und ich denke mal nicht, dass Arthas 100% "Tot" war. Also ich finde, dass ergibt schon seinen Sinn!


----------



## Reevana (10. September 2010)

Im Buch "Arthas Aufstieg des Lichkönigs" steht drin, dass Arthas aka Lichkönig zuerst sein junges Ich tötet (seine Hoffnung, Mittleid und den ganzen Gefühlskram) und dann als Ner'zhul zu ihm kommen wollte ihn direkt mit kalt gestellt hat und dann sowas sagte wie "es gibt nur einen Lichkönig" was soviel heißt, dass Ner'zhul tot ist, weil Arthi die Sau einfach nicht teilen wollte...
Soviel zu Ner'zhul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




&#8364;dit :
Das war der Zeitpunkt nachdem er Illidan vor dem Frostthron besiegte und es sich drauf gemütlich machte...
also
seitdem er in Nordend ist, ist Ner'zhul TOT und sein Menschlichkeit passé


----------



## Raz0rblador (10. September 2010)

Morcan schrieb:


> Arthas hat sich das Herz rausgeschnitten um seine Menschlichkeit loszuwerden...würdest du jemanden ohne Herz als lebendig bezeichnen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sorry für 2 Posts am Stück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja, er hat sich sein Herz rausgeschnitten... aber nicht zerstört!(habs jedenfall nicht gesehen, dass er sein Herz in der Quest kaputt gemacht hat )


----------



## MasterCrain (10. September 2010)

Reevana schrieb:


> Im Buch "Arthas Aufstieg des Lichkönigs" steht drin, dass Arthas aka Lichkönig zuerst sein junges Ich tötet (seine Hoffnung, Mittleid und den ganzen Gefühlskram) und dann als Ner'zhul zu ihm kommen wollte ihn direkt mit kalt gestellt hat und dann sowas sagte wie "es gibt nur einen Lichkönig" was soviel heißt, dass Ner'zhul tot ist, weil Arthi die Sau einfach nicht teilen wollte...
> Soviel zu Ner'zhul
> 
> 
> ...



Find ich interesant. Da Gibt es nähmlich einen wiederspruch zu dem Endvideo im WC3 wo Arthas illidan besigt und zum LK wird. Da tötet er weder sein juges ich noch ner`zuhl. Ner`zuhl redet sogar noch mir Arthas als er den Helm aufsetzt. Iwei sowas wie "Wir sind jetzt eins" oder so. Und dan friert er auf dem Throne ein.


----------



## syraiax (10. September 2010)

Arthas muss nicht unbedingt unfähig sein..er hat einfach nur bestimmte gebiete angegriffen und nicht alles willkürmlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..aber genrell wäre es doch dämlich ..lich king tot..und ende... und es gibt ein portal im Scholozarbecken womit die geißel nach Kalimdor kommt....


----------



## syraiax (10. September 2010)

Ner´zul stirbt nicht.. Ner´zul ist die rüstung und man sieht auch im endvideo von ICC...wie Bolvar gegen ihn kämpft und ihn "besiegt" und damit frieden schafft


----------



## Reevana (10. September 2010)

MasterCrain schrieb:


> Find ich interesant. Da Gibt es nähmlich einen wiederspruch zu dem Endvideo im WC3 wo Arthas illidan besigt und zum LK wird. Da tötet er weder sein juges ich noch ner`zuhl. Ner`zuhl redet sogar noch mir Arthas als er den Helm aufsetzt. Iwei sowas wie "Wir sind jetzt eins" oder so. Und dan friert er auf dem Throne ein.



Ja soweit ich mir es vorstellen kann ( is ja kein Bilder Buch) geschieht es "in" Arthas, also im Köpfchen und Ner'zhul sagt dann Zitat: "Wir sind eins, Athas. Zusammen sind wir der Lichkönig.Nicht mehr nur Ner'zhul, nicht mehr nur Arthas, sondern ein einzigartig herliches Wesen..." Dann Tötete er Ner'zhul und flüsterte im ins Ohr Zitat: "Nein, Kein wir. Niemand sagt mir, was ich tun muss. Ich habe alles von dir was ich brauche - jetzt gehört die Macht mir und mir allein. Nun gibt es nurnoch mich. Ich bin der Lichkönig. Ich bin bereit."

@Syraiax Ner'zhul ist tot... Soll ich dir eine Kopie der Seite machen dann kannst du es selbst lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 oder hat Arthi nur die Luft vor ihm getötet?


----------



## Sorzzara (10. September 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Die Geißel würde sowieso in Nordend anfangen, wo sie ja auch wieder festsitzt. Die paar, die in den Pestländern noch stationiert sind, sollten eigentlich schaffbar sein. Und Nordend ist sowieso voller Soldaten. Irgendwie sehe ich den Sinn nicht, einen neuen Lichking zu benötigen, der ja wieder viele neue Untote erschaffen wird.



Die Geißel hat: Fliegende Nekropolen, Frostwyrme und Gargoyles. Nein, ein bisschen wasser hält sie nicht auf. Übrigens bin ich sicher dass, wenn jeder dahergelaufene Popelmagier einen Teleportspell zustandebringt, das für einen gestandenen Lich erst recht kein Thema ist.

Bolvar Fordragon hat nicht vor neue Untote zu erschaffen, sondern die vorhandenen in der Icecrown Citadel einzukerkern, und dort unter Kontrolle zu behalten...bestes Beispiel ist, dass er sich selbst eingefroren hat.

Warum man einen Lichkönig benötigt? Aus demselben Grund, warum es vorteilhaft ist, dass in einem Tanklaster, der mit 120 km/h auf einen Stau zurast, ein Fahrer sitzt.


----------



## Zangor (10. September 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja also Kalimdor wäre davon eh nicht betroffen, notfalls hätte man noch einen Rückzugsort. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Geißel ohne Kommandanten Schiffe baut. Und wenn doch, dann viel Spaß. Die haben ja keine Ahnung von Nautik, kennen weder den Wind noch das Gewässer. Die würden ziemlich schnell im Maelstrom landen.



Untote können doch bestimmt am Meeresgrund lang latschen, die brauchen ja keine Luft. 

Außerdem muss ein Machtvakuum immer wieder gefüllt werden, weil sonst das Chaos ausbricht.


----------



## Manotis (10. September 2010)

Denke das dient ganz einfach dazu, der story eine zusätzliche Dramatik zu verleihen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ridgster (10. September 2010)

Abbendis schrieb:


> es geht darum das einer den helm (ner'zul) und damit die geißen in schacht hält würde keine seinen kopf drinnen haben würde ner'zul machen was er wollte und er is einer der was im kopf hat ergo geißel schiffe bauen geißel alles plat machen




this XD
geilster satz wo jemals gelesen weil hammer und kann nichmehr lachen aufhörn 

EDIT:
noch was zum thema, ich seh aber nicht, dass die geissel besiegt ist
anscheinend hält bolvar die geissel dadurch in schach, dass er nerzhul unterdrückt
das ist wohl ein konflikt, dem so mancher nicht gewachsen wäre und wie lang der storytechnisch eig reltiv unbedeutende bolvar sich gegen die macht nerzhuls widersetzen kann is ziemlich ungewiss...
is ma wieder ein kampf licht gegen schatten wie überall in WoW und jeder anderen Story


----------



## The-Dragon (10. September 2010)

Mal von dem ganzen Anderen abgesehen, was hier in diesem Thread so erwähnt und diskutiert wird, schonmal daran gedacht das Arthas der Lichkönig die Geißel aktiv führte und ihnen Befehle gab und ihnen gesagt hat, was sie tun sollen, während Bolvar der Lichkönig sich und somit die ganze Geißel in einen Tiefschlaf versetzt hat?

Es gibt noch viele Untote und Kultisten in Nordend und in den östlichen Königreichen, die sich auch wehren werden, wenn man sie angreift, aber aktiv auf Befehl des Lichkönigs anzugreifen oder neue Untote erschaffen tun sie dank Bolvars Kontrolle eben nicht mehr.

*Spoiler*: In Cataclysm werden wir die restlichen Untoten in den Pestländern auslöschen. Die Geißel macht nix mehr und verbreitet sich auch nicht mehr, was wir allein Bolvars Opferung zu verdanken haben. Denn mit einem anderen Lichkönig oder auch ohne Lichkönig würde das weitergehen.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (10. September 2010)

ich würde mal grob schätzen und sagen:

es muss (noch) immer einen lichkönig geben, damit er in cata (oder einem anderen addon) als "neuer" endgegner oder helfer auftaucht

oder
er bildet neue dks aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (10. September 2010)

Zangor schrieb:


> Untote können doch bestimmt am Meeresgrund lang latschen, die brauchen ja keine Luft.



Ohhh, wie recht du hast!
http://lfgcomic.com/page/308


----------



## Vanilecornet (10. September 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Den Satz kennt ihr sicher. Ich frag mich nur, warum es immer einen geben muss. Das Argument ist da immer: Die Geißel würde unkontrolliert ganz Azeroth vernichten.
> 
> Naja also Kalimdor wäre davon eh nicht betroffen, notfalls hätte man noch einen Rückzugsort. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Geißel ohne Kommandanten Schiffe baut. Und wenn doch, dann viel Spaß. Die haben ja keine Ahnung von Nautik, kennen weder den Wind noch das Gewässer. Die würden ziemlich schnell im Maelstrom landen.
> 
> Die Geißel würde sowieso in Nordend anfangen, wo sie ja auch wieder festsitzt. Die paar, die in den Pestländern noch stationiert sind, sollten eigentlich schaffbar sein. Und Nordend ist sowieso voller Soldaten. Irgendwie sehe ich den Sinn nicht, einen neuen Lichking zu benötigen, der ja wieder viele neue Untote erschaffen wird.



Kalimdor gehört zu Azeroth 
Azeroth Kalimdor.Norden,Lordaeron und östlcihe königreiche


----------



## Soltion (10. September 2010)

wahrscheinlich würden die akolypten oder wie die heißen portale nach kalimdor und in die königreiche erschaffen oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krezton (10. September 2010)

DU spielst Alllianz denke ich ? Wenn ich richtig liege denk mal an den Hafen von Sturmwind und denk mal dran was da los gewesen ist und dann frag dich nochmal ob sie es nicht bewerkstelligen können nach SW oder sonstwohin zu kommen


----------



## Kehrin (10. September 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Die Geißel würde unkontrolliert ganz Azeroth vernichten.



Dieser Satz hat den Wahrheit´s Gehalt von " Ja ich habe die AGB Regel gelesen". War es nicht das Ziel von Arthas mit der Geißel 
ganz Azeroth zu vernichten ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn die Geißel es mit Arthas nicht schafft wieso sollten sie es dann alleine schaffen ?


----------



## Totebone (10. September 2010)

Kehrin schrieb:


> Dieser Satz hat den Wahrheit´s Gehalt von " Ja ich habe die AGB Regel gelesen". War es nicht das Ziel von Arthas mit der Geißel
> ganz Azeroth zu vernichten ?
> 
> 
> ...



Arthas hat keinen Angriff auf die Sterblichen Völker Azeroths gemacht, das was pre wotlk kam war nur ein "Huhu ich bin wieda da und jetz gibs ufs maul is arschies!!!!"


----------



## Ulthras (10. September 2010)

Warum befiehlt Bolvar den Untoten nicht, sich in einer Reihe aufzustellen und nacheinander abknallen zu lassen?:S


----------



## Jobbl (10. September 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> simple Frage: Weshalb sollte ein führungsloser Haufen der verbliebenen Geisel gefährlicher sein, als eine große strukturierte Armee mit Hilfe ausgeprägter Infrasruktur und Ressourcenverwertung, die ja vor unserem Eingriff in Nordend zweifelslos bestand?
> 
> Für mich gibts nur eine Antwort die das erklären würde: Arthas war ein verdammt unfähiger Führer, wenn die Geisel ohne ihn soviel besser dran wäre.



Irgendwo habe ich gelesen oder gehört, das die gute Seite von Arthas verhindert hatte, dass ganz Azeroth vernichtet wurde.


----------



## Long_Wolf (10. September 2010)

Ich weiss nicht wie ihr immer darauf kommt das die meisten Bestandteile der Geissel hirnlos sind... im Gegenteil, die meisten verfügen durchaus über Intelligenz, abgesehen von Monstrositäten und Ghulen


----------



## Schlaviner (10. September 2010)

Ulthras schrieb:


> Warum befiehlt Bolvar den Untoten nicht, sich in einer Reihe aufzustellen und nacheinander abknallen zu lassen?:S



Wir werden es nie erfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sephirof (10. September 2010)

Rüstung der Verdammnis wurde von Arthas zerstört als er den Frostthron zerschmettert hat.
Frostgram wurde von uns zerstört.

Defakto bleibt nur noch Ner'zhuls Zeremonialhelm übrig, welcher die Seele Ner'zuhls beinhaltet.
Die Krone muss also jemand aufsetzten, wenn die ganze Sache mit der Geisel nicht wieder von vorne starten soll.

Google'n bildet, empfehl ich einfach mal so weiter!!!.

so far...


----------



## Mr.62 (10. September 2010)

vllt spoiler:soweit ich weiß ist am ende des buches "aufstieg des lichkönigs " ein traum dargestellt da war ein mann (böser arthas),ein kranker junge(guter arthas) und ein schamane (ner'zhul).
der mann hat dann ich weiß beide getötet,also den geist von ner'zhul und den guten arthas,somit sollte er ja frei sein und nur der böse arthas existiert


die geißel hat ja auch bevor arthas den helm aufsaß usw angegriffen und wurde glaube ich von den rat der nathrezim geleitet also varimathras,tichondrius,balthazar  (namen stimmen wahrscheinlich nicht und es kann sein das einer fehlt)und auch noch von mal'ganis und kel'thuzad (anführer des kult der verdammten)

ohne bolvar würde die geißel weiter randalieren,aber mit bolvar haben sie einen könig dem sie gehorchen und der befiehlt ihnen eben das die nix machen sollen^^

und btw mal'ganis ist noch nicht tot sie können nicht durch normale waffen sterben gibt auch ein thread wieso er net tot ist


----------



## Shadowed (10. September 2010)

*  "Es muss immer einen Lichkönig geben" Aber warum?*



Darauf kann man nur so antworten. -> Weil die never ending story weiter gehen muss sei es auch noch so unlogisch.


----------



## DontaDella (11. September 2010)

Ich verstehe es auch nicht ganz, aber ich nehme an sie wollen wieder den neuen "Lichkönig" als feind. Warum ich das denke kommt hier;
1. In Warcraft 3 ging es ya im grossen und ganzen um Arthas und den Lichkönig, und das hat ya World of Warcraft sehr geprägt. Deshalb glaube ich nicht das sie den Lichkönig so schnell weg vom Fenster ist.
2. Wenn Kel'tuzhad auch wiederkommen kann dann kann es der Lichkönig auch.
3. Bolvar hat gesagt "Geht, und kehrt nie Wieder" oder so ähnlich, ich meine wenn Bolvar ein guter Lichkönig ist warum diesen Satz? Und yaa ich weiss das was er gesagt hat ; Das die Welt frei von Angst leben soll oder so, aber drotzem^^ für mich merkwürdig.
4.Blizzard braucht noch einen Content vor Smaragd grünen Traum =)

PS: Nervt mich nicht  mit der Rechtschreibung es ist 1.05 und ich bin Todmüde xD
LG D;D


----------



## Nexxen (11. September 2010)

Untote können Unterwasser Atmen!


----------



## Orgoron (11. September 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Nachdem ich jetzt alles gelesen habe, stehe ich aber immer noch vor derselben Frage.
> 
> Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Geißel, die unter Arthas alles abschlachtet oder einer Geißel, die ohne Arthas alles abschlachtet? Ist doch egal, ob man in der Hölle oder im Fegefeuer landet.



Ihr müsst bei der WoW Story auch mal zwischen den Zeilen lesen, ein kleiner Zirkel bei der Allianz war Arthas immer treu, auch sein Vater den er selbst getötet hat.

Arthas ist ganz einfach eine zwielichtige Person einserseits ein unerhört machthungriger Mensch, andererseits eine Art "Maulwurf" der mit seinen grausamkeiten nur die Geißel unterwandert hat.

Es wird jedenfalls mehrfach deutlich das zumindest bis zum Angriff auf Azeroth die Geisel nur mit "angezogener Handbremse" gefahren wurde.

Es kann allerdings sein das der rest von Arthas menschlichkeit immer schwächer wurde.

Die WoW Story ist halt wie das wahre Leben es gibt nicht den "Guten" und den "Bösen"


----------



## Revan69 (11. September 2010)

Spontan würde ich vermuten das gewisse Geißelangehörige, Liche, Banshees etc. ähnlich wie Sylvanas anfangen würden ihre eigene Macht auszubaun während die Hirnlose Geißel alles verwüstet. Am ende könnte es zu einem Geißelinternen Bürgerkrieg kommen der auch die Lebenden nicht in ruhe lässt.


----------



## Ceiklyon (11. September 2010)

Nordend festsitzen? Nein. Wie denkst du sind die Untoten beim Fall des Sonnenbrunnens zur Insel von Quel'Denas gelangt? Die laufen wahrscheinlich im Wasser weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und natürlich soll die Geißel ja nicht aussterben, die Untoten wird es wohl immer in Warcraft geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ Sephirof

Soweit ich weis wurde Ner'zuhl bereits zerstört, oder?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (11. September 2010)

Hier kommt man doch nicht weiter wenn keiner mal den Thread liest, kommen immer die Selben Fragen und Antworten, die schon längst beantwortet wurden, mehrmals.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (11. September 2010)

Ceiklyon schrieb:


> Nordend festsitzen? Nein. Wie denkst du sind die Untoten beim Fall des Sonnenbrunnens zur Insel von Quel'Denas gelangt? Die laufen wahrscheinlich im Wasser weiter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Haha. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man keine Ahnung hat. XD

Die Insel war früher eins mit dem Kontinent..
Fail halt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StormofDoom (11. September 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Haha.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nope war sie nicht. Die Geißel kam auf die Insel, indem Arthas mithilfe Frostmournes die See eingefroren hat. Hierbei zitiere ich mal aus dem Buch 'Aufstieg des Lichkönigs':



> Arthas hatte eine Lösung gefunden. Er warf Frostgram auf das Ufer und beobachtete, wie es sich fast überschlug und mit der Spitze im hellen Sand stecken blieb.
> "Frostgram spricht..."
> Sylvanas hörte es auch, die Stimme des Lichkönigs drang aus der unheiligen Waffe, als das Wasser sich in Eis zu verwandeln begann. Eis, das seine Wagen und seine Krieger überqueren konnten.


----------



## austriae (11. September 2010)

1.) nachdem die story schon ausgelutscht ist, wird der ``lichking neu´´ in einer der nächsten erweiterungen wieder der böse sein. 

oder

2.) sylvanas kackt endgültig auf die horde und gründet mit ihm eine neue fraktion


----------



## Belaquop (11. September 2010)

Nexxen schrieb:


> Untote können Unterwasser Atmen!



Ähm ja genau...


Untote können weder über noch unter Wasser atmen, sie sind ja untot und so...

Zum Thema unter Wasser durchlaufen... auflösen und so, käme nicht viel an auf der anderen Seite^^


----------



## Nexxen (11. September 2010)

Belaquop schrieb:


> Ähm ja genau...
> 
> 
> Untote können weder über noch unter Wasser atmen, sie sind ja untot und so...
> ...



Untote Spieler lösen sich im Wasser auch nicht auf.


----------



## Wow-Bravoplayer (11. September 2010)

Wenn man einfach 2 Minuten darüber nachdenken würde, könnte man sich das hier sparen.

Der Lichkönig ist Tot. Die Lords der Geißel machen also ihr eigenes Ding, jeder für sich fällt irgendwo ein, Chaos, Tod, Totaler Krieg usw.

Der Lichkönig lebt. Die Lords sind unter Kontrolle und tun in ihrer Ehrfurcht nur das was der Lichkönig ihnen aufträgt. Der Lichkönig ist aber eigentlich einer von uns, hält die Geißel so weit es unauffällig geht zurück und alles is Easy.

Einfach mal Kopf an machen wenn man Morgens auf steht.

Zu diesem Post dürft ihr euch übrigens die gelangweilte Stimme von XY vorstellen.

Eure Theorien wie die Geißel sich ausbreiten könnte sind mal der Kracher.


----------



## Rekor (11. September 2010)

Mal zusammengefasst:
Uther sagt ja, dass es immer einen Lichking geben muss, weil sonst die Geißel in Amok läuft und alles niedermacht.
Arthas "Lebensziel" war es ja alles zu zerstören und alle zu versklaven. Warum hat er dann einfach nicht die schier gewaltige Macht der Geißel benutzt um sein Ziel zu erreichen?
Es kann ja nicht schwierig sein zu sagen wie: "Ey ignoriert mich mal und macht was ihr wollt." Die Geißel müsste theorethisch dann ja auch in Amok laufen, alles niedermachen und am Ende holt sich Arthas einfach die Kontrolle zurück und alles ist gegessen.

Außer, in Arthas steckte noch ein kleines bisschen Menschlichkeit und so konnte er nicht alles zerstören. Aber diese Aussage kollidiert dann mit den "Arthas hat den kleinen Jungen (Menschlichkeit) getötet" und mit der "Arthas hat sich sein Herz ausgeschnitten" Aussage.

Dass wir besser dran sind mit Bolvar, anstatt mit gar keinem Anführer, will ich auch nicht bestreiten. Immerhin ist er einer von uns.

Letzendlich ist die Lore von WoW, auch nur eine sehr große und detailreiche Geschicht, und da sind kleine Lückenfüller und Ungereimheiten auch nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Mr.62 (11. September 2010)

SPOILER:


Im buffed-heft 9-10 steht das die geißel das arathi-hochland übernehmen also bringt bolvar ja auch nix oder? da die geißel ja sowieso länder angreift/erobert


----------



## Naguria (11. September 2010)

Der Grund ist glaube ich die Brennende Legion...
Die Geisel war ja früher schon unter dem Kommando der Legion, konnte sich aber davon lossagen, wenn nun die Geisel ohne Führungsstab da wäre, hätten wir die Legion nach maximal 2 Jahren wieder auf Azeroth. Wenn die Legion und die Geisel dann voll verbündet sind und bleiben, dann wirds kein fröhliches Fest geben...



Ich weiss natürlich nicht, ob das die richtige Lösung ist, aber sie scheint mir momentan die logischste...


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. September 2010)

Wow-Bravoplayer schrieb:


> Einfach mal Kopf an machen wenn man Morgens auf steht.



Ich bitte darum, dann würden uns solche arroganten Posts wie deiner erspart bleiben. Wie man an den Antworten sieht, ist es eben nicht einstimmig. Aber du hast den Thread eh nicht gelesen und wolltest nur fix was Sinnloses in den Raum werfen.


----------



## Headhunter94 (11. September 2010)

Bolvar erschafft keine neuen Untoten er sorgt nur dafür, dass die Geißel nichts mehr vernichtet. Selbst wenn die Geißel könnte unkontrolliert mit ihren Nekropolen überall rumsausen, gibt ja schließlich nicht nur dumme Ghouls und klapprige Skelette bei denen, siehe Kel'thuzad oder Anub'arak die könnten einige Teile der Geißel sicherlich kontrollieren. Desweiteren haben die ja auch Gargoyles und Frostwyrms die wiederrum über das Meer auf die andern Kontinente könnten. insofern ist das für mich schon sinnig, dass es immer einen Lichkönig geben muss.


----------



## Livien (11. September 2010)

> Ich frag mich nur, warum es immer einen geben muss.



Das Spiel ist ab 12. Wie soll sich Blizzard rechtfertigen, wenn die Jüngeren unter uns sich in eine virtuelle Welt einloggen wo der pure Anarchismus herrscht! Die Eltern werden das spitz kriegen und Blizzard mit Beschwerden bombadieren, wie sie es nur wagen können ihre kleinen Lieben mit Punks zu konfrontieren. So würde Blizzard sich gezwungen fühlen das Spiel doch erst ab 18 raus zugeben. 
Und wie wir doch alle sicher wissen, dass ein Großteil der WoW-Spieler unter dieser Altersgrenze sind würde Blizzard Verluste machen. Also mal fix 'nen neuen Politi....Ehm, Lichking hoch auf's Ross gepackt.
Das man euch aber auch alles erklären muss.


----------



## Orgoron (11. September 2010)

Livien schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist ab 12. Wie soll sich Blizzard rechtfertigen, wenn die Jüngeren unter uns sich in eine virtuelle Welt einloggen wo der pure Anarchismus herrscht! Die Eltern werden das spitz kriegen und Blizzard mit Beschwerden bombadieren, wie sie es nur wagen können ihre kleinen Lieben mit Punks zu konfrontieren. So würde Blizzard sich gezwungen fühlen das Spiel doch erst ab 18 raus zugeben.
> Und wie wir doch alle sicher wissen, dass ein Großteil der WoW-Spieler unter dieser Altersgrenze sind würde Blizzard Verluste machen. Also mal fix 'nen neuen Politi....Ehm, Lichking hoch auf's Ross gepackt.
> Das man euch aber auch alles erklären muss.



*
*Paranoia inc.


Was fürn Bullshit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kafka (11. September 2010)

Ich frage mich eher warum Bolvar die Geissel nicht für etwas sinnvolles benutzt. Ich meine die Ghule usw könnten doch prima Ackerbau betreiben usw. Die Lichs verwalten das, die Neruben halten den Boden sauber von Ungeziefer und Frostwyrms liefern den Ertrag an die Kunden.


----------



## Rudi TD (11. September 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Die Geißel würde sowieso in Nordend anfangen, wo sie ja auch wieder festsitzt. Die paar, die in den Pestländern noch stationiert sind, sollten eigentlich schaffbar sein. Und Nordend ist sowieso voller Soldaten. Irgendwie sehe ich den Sinn nicht, einen neuen Lichking zu benötigen, der ja wieder viele neue Untote erschaffen wird.



Die Geißel verfügt aber auch über fliegende Einheiten, und das mit den Pestländern stimmt auch nicht so ganz.
In Stratholme lebten 25.000 Menschen, die jetzt zum größten Teil Untote sein dürften.

Dass der Lichking neue Untote erschafft wage ich zu bezweifeln, denn genau aus diesem Grund hält Bolvar ihn ja unter Kontrolle (wie einst Arthas).


----------



## Fipsin (11. September 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> simple Frage: Weshalb sollte ein führungsloser Haufen der verbliebenen Geisel gefährlicher sein, als eine große strukturierte Armee mit Hilfe ausgeprägter Infrasruktur und Ressourcenverwertung, die ja vor unserem Eingriff in Nordend zweifelslos bestand?
> 
> Für mich gibts nur eine Antwort die das erklären würde: Arthas war ein verdammt unfähiger Führer, wenn die Geisel ohne ihn soviel besser dran wäre.



Nunja, mal sehen du haust 10Untote um, wenn du glück hast Bleiben sie liegen in 
60% Der Fälle leben diese aber weita (Ob Matsch oda nicht). und wenn dein Kolege
ins Gras beist hast de noch einen weiteren zum Umklatschen, Und erinner dich mal
An Pforte des Zorns, Nicht nur die verlassennen haben son Zeug.


Nunja, Arthas (So Verrückt es auch Klingt) Hat die Untoten davon
Abgehalten alles zu Zerstören (der Gute Teil von Arthas). Und jetzt
Schaut euch an wo überall die Geißel ist, GENAU nur im Nördlichen
Loaderon. Was war das? Genau Arthas Herschaftsgebiet.
Arthas wollte nur sein Land haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (11. September 2010)

Fipsin schrieb:


> Nunja, mal sehen du haust 10Untote um, wenn du glück hast Bleiben sie liegen in
> 60% Der Fälle leben diese aber weita (Ob Matsch oda nicht). und wenn dein Kolege
> ins Gras beist hast de noch einen weiteren zum Umklatschen, Und erinner dich mal
> An Pforte des Zorns, Nicht nur die verlassennen haben son Zeug.
> ...



Arthas hat das nicht aus guten Gründen gemacht. Er wurde nach Nordend gerufen von Nerzhul. Er jat nur Befehle ausgeführt.


----------



## HdroWoWweißichnicht (11. September 2010)

Die geißel besteht nicht nur aus hirnlosen volldeppen ghulen.
sondern auch aus Valkyren ,lichs, nekros etc


----------



## Vadesh (11. September 2010)

Ohne Lich König würde die Geißel über alles herfallen...und was tun sie dann gerade? Ohne Lich König gibt es kaum neue Soldaten und daher wäre prinzipiell der Rest vernichtbar. Aber naja, irgendwie muss sich Blizzard ja Platz für ein Prequell machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wizzle (11. September 2010)

Loretechnisch ergibt das kaum bis gar keinen Sinn, ich glaube einfach das Blizzard den guten Bolvar bei Zeiten als neunen Raidgegner verheitzen will.


----------



## Livien (11. September 2010)

@ Orgoron,



> Paranoia inc.
> 
> 
> Was fürn Bullshit
> ...






> Ironie (Deutsch)
> [Bearbeiten] Substantiv, f
> Kasus Singular Plural
> Nominativ die Ironie die Ironien
> ...


----------



## Spleez (11. September 2010)

Die Geißel wurde nur noch durch das bisschen von Arthas was im Lichkönig existierte davon abgehalten Azeroth zu überrennen, die komplette Geißel wäre wie man das so mitbekommt einfach nich mehr aufzuhalten in ihrer hirnlosen raserei und ich mein portale nach kalimdor würden die bestimmt auch irgendwie hinbekommen , also lieber jemanden haben der die Geißel in schach hält und sie dort behält wo sie hingehört , in eiskrone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirastor (11. September 2010)

Kafka schrieb:


> Ich frage mich eher warum Bolvar die Geissel nicht für etwas sinnvolles benutzt. Ich meine die Ghule usw könnten doch prima Ackerbau betreiben usw. Die Lichs verwalten das, die Neruben halten den Boden sauber von Ungeziefer und Frostwyrms liefern den Ertrag an die Kunden.



Also die Idee is schon sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mal was anderes: Schonmal gedacht was passiert wenn die Geißel nicht mehr da is? Ja genau, wer kämpft denn die ganze Zeit gegen die? Die Scharlachroten Heinzis.
Wer die Questreihen halbwegs mitgelesen hat statt einfach nur die Mobs umzuboxen, der hat mitbekommen, dass die Dreadlords den Ansturm gegen die Geißel schicken. Siehe Stratholme und Hafen des Ansturms (Eiskrone Questreihe).
Scheinbar ist die Geißel also eine Macht, die für die Dreadlords und die ganzen Eredar einen Gegenpol darstellt, dessen Verlust den Eredar freie Bahn verschafft.
Also braucht der Haufen einen Chef, damit die Völker Azeroths nicht aus dem Nether invasiert werden, so wie's in der Scherbenwelt passiert ist.

Zumindest is das mal meine logische Schlussfolgerung.


----------



## Ungodly (12. September 2010)

Raz0rblador schrieb:


> Sorry für 2 Posts am Stück
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es gibt in Eiskrone die Quest wo man in den Abgrund fällt und dieser kleine Junge einem erzählt: Er hat sich das Herz herausgerissen und es hier hinunter geworfen... Das Herz von Arthas gibt es also noch unten unter der Zitadelle im Wasser, als gefrorenes Herz...


----------



## Long_Wolf (12. September 2010)

Okay nochmal extralang...

Die Geißel hat immer Offiziere gehabt und diese sind intelligent. Zum Beispiel :

Lich : Der Lich an sich ist ein mächtiger Magier und/oder Nekromant. Niemand weiss genau wieviele es davon gibt, bekanntere Liche sind z.B. Kel Thuzad oder Lady Todeswhisper. Ohne Lichkönig würden auch die schwächeren Liche deren Namen man nicht kennt zu einer Bedrohung

Banshee: Was aus einer Banshee alles werden kann sieht man ja an der sogenannten Bansheekönigin Sylvanas. Bezeichnet ihr die als hirnlos ? Eine davon macht schon reichlich Ärger...der Lichkönig hat reichlich davon

Valkyr : Wie gefährlich die sind sieht man in PdoK oder ICC...und auch davon gibts reichlich....

Todesritter: Muss ich das wirklich noch kommentieren ?

Dazu kommt das auch die "normalen" Untoten nicht hirnlos sind, vielleicht nicht unbedingt die hellsten, aber zumindest nicht so dämlich das sie nicht zu grundlegenden Taktiken wie wegrennen in Unterzahl oder angreifen in Überzahl fähig sind.

Und jeder der mir noch mit LORE kommt sollte mal kurz seine grauen Zellen unter Strom setzen und sich klar machen das im Spiel selbst der intelligenteste Gegner nichts anderes ist als ein Haufen Scripts...

Es wäre für Spieler auch reichlich frustrierend wenn ein Boss in ICC die Flucht ergriffe und zum nächsten Boss rennen würde um dem Raid gemeinsam nen Scheitel zu ziehen...

Man stelle sich Lord Mark Gar und Lady Todeswhisper gemeinsam im einem Raum vor... Den Raid der das schafft will ich sehen...

Thema Arthas und menschlich:

Die Geissel ist laut Lore in einer riesigen Anzahl vorhanden. Das lässt sich im Spiel unmöglich darstellen...
Bedingt durch diese zahlenmässige Übermacht könnten sie die Horde oder Allianz jederzeit überrannt haben. Das gleich wäre mit ein paar Fässern Seuche möglich die man dem Feind überlässt...ein als verlassener getarnter Untoter könnte mühelos sämtliche Stützpunkte der Horde verpesten...

Und was ein Todesritter der Geissel anrichten könnte, egal bei welcher Fraktion, wenn er sich als ein Mitglied der schwarzen Klinge ausgibt...

Fazit: Arthas hätte jederzeit siegen können so er denn gewollt hätte...

Und ein neuer Lichkönig ebenso...

...oder ein freier Offizier der keinerlei Menschlichkeit mehr besitzt


----------

